# Nitecore D11.2/EX11.2



## badtziscool (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody else see the D11.2 and EX11.2 on Nitecore's website? Looks to be the same as the D11/EX11 but with shortcuts to high/low mode. D11.2 will have models with trit slots. I hope the battery drainage issue is resolved.


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 1, 2011)

Woo-hoo ! The shortcuts are back. Thank gawd for that. If ever there was a case of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it . . . "



> I hope the battery drainage issue is resolved.





> Meanwhile, the SYSMAX’s latest power management technology can effectively lower the consumption of electric current of D11.2 while it is in inactivity mode. In this case, using one AA battery could have a period of approximately 3 years of inactivity.



I think that translates as a 'Yes'


----------



## njet212 (Apr 1, 2011)

I talked with HK Nitecore dealer HKEquipment via MSN about D11 V2, he was say it still have disco mode (I.e no shortcut ). Also it does not have pocket cip as well


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 1, 2011)

I will have a new D11.2 tonight, and will report back. Infinitely variable...instant high, instant low like the old D10"s....YES!


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=25

The pics on Nitecore's website still shows a clip.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 1, 2011)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> http://www.nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=25
> 
> The pics on Nitecore's website still shows a clip.



Yeah but that's for the EX11.2. Not the D11.2.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 1, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I will have a new D11.2 tonight, and will report back. Infinitely variable...instant high, instant low like the old D10"s....YES!


 
Where did you order it from?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 1, 2011)

badtziscool said:


> Where did you order it from?



I will be going to make some videos at LightJunction tonight, and will purchase one there.


----------



## qguy (Apr 1, 2011)

Does this model address the parasitic drain problem ?


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 1, 2011)

qguy said:


> Does this model address the parasitic drain problem ?


 
That was actually answered in the second post  

This light looks like a real winner to me. What the D11 always should have been!


----------



## qguy (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone has beam comparison with the older EX10 vs the EX11 ?


----------



## maskman (Apr 1, 2011)

I visited http://www.nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=25 that swrdply44mrelay supplied and saw the D11.2 has an accessory clip. On the left side of the page is an accessory tab and then I clicked tactical clip and it shows both .2 revisions with a clip. Just saying that's what I saw so one would think it will be so, or at least available.


----------



## campingnut (Apr 1, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ I just purchased a D11 two weeks ago


----------



## HooNz (Apr 1, 2011)

A few weeks more for me also :whoopin:


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 1, 2011)

maskman said:


> I visited http://www.nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=25 that swrdply44mrelay supplied and saw the D11.2 has an accessory clip. On the left side of the page is an accessory tab and then I clicked tactical clip and it shows both .2 revisions with a clip. Just saying that's what I saw so one would think it will be so, or at least available.



Those are the older models D10 and EX10. Take a closer look. The new EX11.2 has a clip, but the D11.2 does not.


----------



## edc3 (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread has inspired me to break out my first run EX10 from 2008. It was the coolest light I owned at the time. I'll be sorely tempted to get an EX11.2.


----------



## maskman (Apr 1, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Those are the older models D10 and EX10. Take a closer look. The new EX11.2 has a clip, but the D11.2 does not.



Ah, true story. Even says so to the right of the photos if I'd only bothered to read and absorb.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 2, 2011)

Very tempting. I wish they would lose the memory and just start on low. If they have short cuts to high there is no point being blinded turning on the light with dark adapted eyes.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 2, 2011)

Whoa! I almost pull the trigger on ex11 last night coz i'm switching from p60's to rod type kind of light. Now waiting for the release of ex11.2.


----------



## Tana (Apr 2, 2011)

Hopefully this new "power management" is true and parasitic drain is beyond us... if it has clip as well, disco mode or shortcuts, I'm getting one... that piston patent is awesome...

Parasitic was just too big for me so I wanted to made a good gesture so gave it to my dad for him to EDC (he never EDC's a flashlight before) only to find out that he gave it to one of his worker so he can use it during work in foundry... lol...

But D11.2 with clip and no noticable drain... seems like a great light... use AW P14500 and it goes turbo...


----------



## slowbra01 (Apr 2, 2011)

This news comes to me too little too late as I just got the d11 a couple weeks ago. I guess this gives me an excuse to buy yet another light. I'll keep the current d11 either in one of the cars or in one of the bags I rotate. Does the current d11 have the issue of parasitic drain? I use the light frequently and im still on the first round of eneloop.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if the D11.2 will support a 14500 Li-ion? Or will it go


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 2, 2011)

I also hope that the parasitic drain issue is resolved.The original D10/EX10 lights were fantastic! I was hoping to see the EX11 with a neutral LED until I found out about the battery drain.


----------



## Tana (Apr 2, 2011)

The site shows BLACK or something DARK DARK GREY... this D11.2 ROCKS in my eyes... now just to see how much difference in price vs. old model and when can we order it from distributors... I'm definitely getting one...


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to see that they now seem to be using an LED centring ring - the XP-E in my D10 Hybrid is offcentre. They also claim to have updated the reflector to match the XP-G.

Interesting to see that Strobe and SOS are still listed. I wonder if they are still there, but hidden - perhaps there's some way to switch between sets of modes, so that you can have either high/low shortcut or strobe/SOS. Or is it just a cut-and-paste job from the previous blurb ?


----------



## HooNz (Apr 2, 2011)

In the last photo on the site for the D11-2 is a trit slot , in the one up from that is not a trit slot , Optional? 

Paul.


----------



## iamasmith (Apr 2, 2011)

*Nitecore D11.2 new revision*

http://www.nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=23

This explains some of the cosmetic differences on the one I got. They finally got to updating the site to show the new rev.

Differences seem to be black casing and the pre cut GTLS vial slot which looks to me to be capable of taking an 8mm x 2mm vial.

I also find with mine that there seems to be a momentary strobe mode if the button is fully depressed in momentary position.

Additionally they now seem to state 'A period of approximately 3 years of inactivity'... hmm, anybody leaving a cell unchecked in a device for 3 years deserves what they get.


----------



## motherfletcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Moonshadow said:


> Good to see that they now seem to be using an LED centring ring - the XP-E in my D10 Hybrid is offcentre. They also claim to have updated the reflector to match the XP-G.
> 
> Interesting to see that Strobe and SOS are still listed. I wonder if they are still there, but hidden - perhaps there's some way to switch between sets of modes, so that you can have either high/low shortcut or strobe/SOS. Or is it just a cut-and-paste job from the previous blurb ?



If you read the user manual PDF on the product page it explains how the shortcuts work. When ON, double press for low; press then press and hold for high. From OFF the same shortcuts get you SOS and strobe respectively.


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 2, 2011)

It seems a great ui. I had promised myself not to get anymore lights until the olight 6xaa XM-L dive lights but I'm seriously considering caving in to get one of these..


----------



## iamasmith (Apr 2, 2011)

Thread merge: Nitecore D11.2 new revision to Nitecore D11.2/EX11.2
Norm 

ah, yes, it looks like I was lucky when I purchased mine. I got a D11.2


----------



## iamasmith (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore D11.2 new revision*

Hmm, I see that there is also a Rapid Shortcut to highest and lowest modes that isn't, funnily enough, covered in the manual..


----------



## iamasmith (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore D11.2 new revision*

Ah.. looking at the pics again the D11.2 seems to be stamped 'Smart PD D11 SP R5' whilst mine is stamped 'Smart PD D11 R5'. I'll see what Nitecore say but it could be that I got one of the regular D11 modules they were using up with the new tooling (hence the new case and piston).


----------



## iamasmith (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore D11.2 new revision*

Found the link to the D11.2 manual now, yes it seems I have a D11 produced with a D11.2 tube and piston.

The controls change on the D11.2 somewhat. 

To enter strobe and SOS modes you start with the light turned OFF now and either double tap or tap and hold whereas on the D11 this was done with the light turned on.

To use the shortcuts to high and low modes you use these UI gestures whilst turned on. Double tap for lowest mode, tap and hold for highest mode.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore D11.2 new revision*

I like the looks of the EX11.2


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2011)

Why would you buy the D11.2 as opposed to the EX11.2? I'm not trying to be fresh - just curious why you would want the lower output?


----------



## motherfletcher (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore D11.2 new revision*

I agree, especially compared to the EX10 IMO

I'm a AA guy so I'd go the D11.2. I'm really glad to see the changes they made and putting back the high/low shortcuts. I'm curious to see how they compare with my D10

What dealers are selling the D11.2?


----------



## JA(me)S (Apr 2, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Does anyone know if the D11.2 will support a 14500 Li-ion? Or will it go


" Broad voltage fully regulated circuit - compatible with numerous battery chemistries such as Li-ion and NiMH":thumbsup:

- Jas.


----------



## motherfletcher (Apr 2, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Why would you buy the D11.2 as opposed to the EX11.2? I'm not trying to be fresh - just curious why you would want the lower output?


 
I prefer AA all round over 123 lights, mostly because of the availability of primary cells AND I prefer eneloops to li-ion rechargables. I sort of prefer the size and shape of the AA light also, just the right length.

Its understandable though why there's debate over it, lithium cells blow AA cells out of the water in terms of sheer power.
I guess its not always about the lumens? not for me anyway

In terms of the lights themselves, the EX11.2 DOES look nice with that SS(is it stainless steel?) bezel. And I'm just not diggin the tailcap design on the D11.2 and the EX11.2. I think it looks not as bad on the EX11.2 though.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 2, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Why would you buy the D11.2 as opposed to the EX11.2? I'm not trying to be fresh - just curious why you would want the lower output?



I made the choice simple and just bought both of them last night. But to answer your question, a lot of people just prefer AA over 123. AA batteries are less expensive, easier to find, and you have many more choices when it comes to the battery chemistry. Also, to be honest....55 more lumens doesn't make a whole lot of difference to the human eye.

*Edit:* I just put a 14500 in the D11.2 and now I see no difference whatsoever between it and the EX11.2 :thumbsup:

Specs are:

*D11.2*.

Max 145 Lumens 1.5 Hours
Min 3 Lumens 100 Hours

*EX11.2

*Max 200 Lumens 1 Hour
Min 5 Lumens 80 Hours


----------



## JA(me)S (Apr 2, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I made the choice simple and just bought both of them last night.



Could you pop in a 14500 in the D11.2 to see if output might be equal to EX11.2?

Edit: Stop editing while I'm posting!!:thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I made the choice simple and just bought both of them last night. But to answer your question, a lot of people just prefer AA over 123. AA batteries are less expensive, easier to find, and you have many more choices when it comes to the battery chemistry. Also, to be honest....55 more lumens doesn't make a whole lot of difference to the human eye.
> 
> *Edit:* I just put a 14500 in the D11.2 and now I see no difference whatsoever between it and the EX11.2 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
Duh...you know how dumb I am? The pictuees of the D11 and EX11 looked so similar I didn't notice the D11.2 was AA!
If output of each is the same on li ion l would actually prefer the D11.2 IF it came with holes for the optional pocket clip. Do you know if it does?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 2, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> " Broad voltage fully regulated circuit - compatible with numerous battery chemistries such as Li-ion and NiMH":thumbsup:
> 
> - Jas.



Thanks Jas...


----------



## chaoss (Apr 2, 2011)

Dang you all , i just ordered the EX11.2 w/titanium clip.
Looks like a real EDC winner.........

Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 2, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Duh...you know how dumb I am? The pictuees of the D11 and EX11 looked so similar I didn't notice the D11.2 was AA!
> If output of each is the same on li ion l would actually prefer the D11.2 IF it came with holes for the optional pocket clip. Do you know if it does?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk



Unfortunately the D11.2 does not have a pocket clip solution yet. But I am sure one will come soon.


----------



## d_rasp (Apr 2, 2011)

Neat to see an update that brings back the shortcuts.

I would've been VERY interested, but after a few years of EDC & regular use my EX10 (early one) finally snapped at the weak spot on the threads. I'd contacted 4Sevens when the light was new & folks first started talking about the thin materials on early batches - they'd said to use it & should anything ever happen, they'd take care of me. So I did. Except when I contacted them about it, they said they no longer support/sell the NiteCore lights. I've got several e-mails into the NiteCore support e-mail w/o no replys. . .found someone to sell me a newer EX10 shell & was VERY happy to have my main light back in action for a few months, but last week it suddently started acting up. Total demonic possession. I've had the light apart to clean it, used DeOxit on every conductive surface & I always keep my threads & tube well lubed & clean. . .still, light sticks one, won't change levels, blinks erratically, etc. 

Sorry for the detour, but after really LOVING this light for several years, the poor support from both the dealer AND manufacturer = I'm going with another brand.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2011)

d_rasp said:


> Neat to see an update that brings back the shortcuts.
> 
> I would've been VERY interested, but after a few years of EDC & regular use my EX10 (early one) finally snapped at the weak spot on the threads. I'd contacted 4Sevens when the light was new & folks first started talking about the thin materials on early batches - they'd said to use it & should anything ever happen, they'd take care of me. So I did. Except when I contacted them about it, they said they no longer support/sell the NiteCore lights. I've got several e-mails into the NiteCore support e-mail w/o no replys. . .found someone to sell me a newer EX10 shell & was VERY happy to have my main light back in action for a few months, but last week it suddently started acting up. Total demonic possession. I've had the light apart to clean it, used DeOxit on every conductive surface & I always keep my threads & tube well lubed & clean. . .still, light sticks one, won't change levels, blinks erratically, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the detour, but after really LOVING this light for several years, the poor support from both the dealer AND manufacturer = I'm going with another brand.


 
That's very poor customer service from 4Sevens IMO...unless you bought it AFTER they announced they were dumping Nitecore?

I mean if you bought it when they guaranteed them and then they CHOSE to dump the product line I think you have every right to expect them to live up to what they promised when you bought it. From my good experiences with 4sevens I'm surprised and disappointed to read this. It basically means if we by any brand but theirs they may later dump the product line and my "lifetime" warranty on the Fenix products I bought isn't worth anything. 

They could have offered a refund or a substitute product or a discount on a new purchase or _something_ to make up for your loss. At the least they could contact Nitecore for you.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 2, 2011)

The posted (by Nitecore) 'flatline' regulation on these lights is looking pretty good. 200 lumens for 60 mins & 80 hrs @ 5 lumens for the EX11.2
I wonder if a non biased review (selfbuilt?) would produce the same results.


----------



## d_rasp (Apr 2, 2011)

recDNA said:


> That's very poor customer service from 4Sevens IMO...unless you bought it AFTER they announced they were dumping Nitecore?
> 
> . . .
> 
> They could have offered a refund or a substitute product or a discount on a new purchase or _something_ to make up for your loss. At the least they could contact Nitecore for you.


 
Yeah, that was a big letdown for me. I've bought nearly a dozen lights from 4Sevens & sent countless friends & relatives there to snag Fenix lights in the past. Unfortunately, after this I'm just not comfortable buying from them. I showed them, in writing, where I'd been told NOT to send in my early production EX10, even though it was being discussed here that the bezel & head were too thin. My bezel started to warp/bend in the first few WEEKS of use. They said I should treat it like a Craftsman tool - just use it & know that it will be supported. I make my living as a mechanic, so perhaps I'm spoiled, but I've never had the Snap-On truck refuse to replace a tool just b/c they don't carry that specific model. . . and yet, maybe I was just expecting too much out of a relatively inexpensive light. It was FANTASTIC until it broke.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately the Nitecore lights don't seem to last. I used to sell Nitecore lights and we had many DOA lights and many more that failed in the first 3 months of use. 4 sevens offered a 'Lifetime' warranty on these lights. That is the 'Lifetime' of the lights whilst in the 4 sevens stock availability catalogue!


----------



## Tana (Apr 2, 2011)

Dunno about other but my original D11 was a blast exept for no shortcuts and HUGE parasitic drain... I gave it away and it's being used in small manufacturing plant by workers, still running... It would be cool to see the percentage of D10's and D11's that died to CPF members and see if it's too high, like jimmy1970 noticed... You do expect ~$60 light to WORK after 3 months...


----------



## maskman (Apr 3, 2011)

d_rasp said:


> I've got several e-mails into the NiteCore support e-mail w/o no replys. . .found someone to sell me a newer EX10 shell & was VERY happy to have my main light back in action for a few months, but last week it suddently started acting up. Total demonic possession. I've had the light apart to clean it, used DeOxit on every conductive surface & I always keep my threads & tube well lubed & clean. . .still, light sticks one, won't change levels, blinks erratically, etc.


 
I have a small assortment of EX10 bodies and parts and if your interested in sending the trouble maker to me I'll see if we can recondition it. All you will be out is shipping costs. PM me if you're interested and we can come up with an arrangement.


----------



## oops (Apr 3, 2011)

Does it have a cool emitter? Will it be available with a neutral or warm emitter?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 3, 2011)

oops said:


> Does it have a cool emitter? Will it be available with a neutral or warm emitter?


 
It does have a cool emitter, but it is a nice white cool. No bluish tint to it at all. Don't know about the neutral or warm emitters.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 3, 2011)

recDNA said:


> That's very poor customer service from 4Sevens IMO...unless you bought it AFTER they announced they were dumping Nitecore?
> 
> I mean if you bought it when they guaranteed them and then they CHOSE to dump the product line I think you have every right to expect them to live up to what they promised when you bought it. From my good experiences with 4sevens I'm surprised and disappointed to read this. It basically means if we by any brand but theirs they may later dump the product line and my "lifetime" warranty on the Fenix products I bought isn't worth anything.
> 
> They could have offered a refund or a substitute product or a discount on a new purchase or _something_ to make up for your loss. At the least they could contact Nitecore for you.



Obviously it is a different light but I bought a Nitecore EZ CR2 when they first came out and despite almost constant abuse it still works perfectly. Hasn't crushed a battery yet either despite many reports of that problem. Not much to break with such a simple UI and twisty I suppose. I tend to shy away from programmable lights, even the expensive ones, due to the KISS theory. I do, however, love the new infinitely adjustable rings some lights have now. I prefer it to any other UI. Whether they last I won't know for a while. I like to get about 3 years out of a flashlight. By that time something so much better has come along I tend to give away the old ones. Give a light with a Q5 in it to a non-flashaholic and they think you've given them the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## d_rasp (Apr 3, 2011)

maskman said:


> I have a small assortment of EX10 bodies and parts and if your interested in sending the trouble maker to me I'll see if we can recondition it. All you will be out is shipping costs. PM me if you're interested and we can come up with an arrangement.


 
Awesome offer - THANK YOU!!!  

PM on the way. . .


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 3, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Unfortunately the D11.2 does not have a pocket clip solution yet. But I am sure one will come soon.


 

Could it use the old D10 style clip that comes with a threaded back plate for the screws?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 3, 2011)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Could it use the old D10 style clip that comes with a threaded back plate for the screws?



No, that clip is much too wide. If they would make a narrower version of it, it would work.


----------



## Tana (Apr 3, 2011)

So is it going to be offered any time soon ??? Merchants still have original D11 on stock so I wonder how will they replace stock, offer D11.2 with slightly higher price or the old one get's sale price... Second choice preferable...


----------



## traderdell (Apr 4, 2011)

Rob,

Does the D11.2 tail stand?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 4, 2011)

traderdell said:


> Rob,
> 
> Does the D11.2 tail stand?



Yes. Both the EX11.2 and D11.2 tail stand.


----------



## traderdell (Apr 4, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Yes. Both the EX11.2 and D11.2 tail stand.


 
Guess I'd better oder one or both then. Thanks.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 4, 2011)

traderdell said:


> Guess I'd better oder one or both then. Thanks.



I got both. Very nice lights with a super phenomenal UI. I kept the EX11.2 and gave away the D11.2 to a good friend. I have two D10's and one has this UI. Nice little EDC's.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 5, 2011)

Tana said:


> So is it going to be offered any time soon ??? Merchants still have original D11 on stock so I wonder how will they replace stock, offer D11.2 with slightly higher price or the old one get's sale price... Second choice preferable...


 
Lightjunction has the version 2's in stock


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 5, 2011)

Because of a very thoughtful friend I've been the proud owner of a D11.2 for about a day now. It's my first PD switching light and I'm very happy. The UI is great. Better, in some ways, than the CUI of LiteFlux. Seems like it would really take a beating, too. The beam is cool, but very creamy. Good job, Nitecore.

While learning how to drive this Smart PD a couple times now I have inadvertantly entered a strange mode where one click will start auto ramping. The next click ramps it in the other direction, and so on. That's all it seemed to be able to do. I had to unscrew it to stop the nonsense. No clue at this time how I got it in that condition, but I'll try to figure the sequence. I wouldn't call it a problem since I can't seem to make it happen again.

Geoff


----------



## ginaz (Apr 5, 2011)

that's self-destruct mode!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore D11.2 new revision*

Looks like a better version of the original D10.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 5, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> Because of a very thoughtful friend I've been the proud owner of a D11.2 for about a day now. It's my first PD switching light and I'm very happy. The UI is great. Better, in some ways, than the CUI of LiteFlux. Seems like it would really take a beating, too. The beam is cool, but very creamy. Good job, Nitecore.
> 
> While learning how to drive this Smart PD a couple times now I have inadvertantly entered a strange mode where one click will start auto ramping. The next click ramps it in the other direction, and so on. That's all it seemed to be able to do. I had to unscrew it to stop the nonsense. No clue at this time how I got it in that condition, but I'll try to figure the sequence. I wouldn't call it a problem since I can't seem to make it happen again.
> 
> Geoff



Could it be that the metal switch ring somehow got stuck? Is the piston action smooth or does it feel like there's some metal rubbing grittiness to it?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if the piston is smooth like the old D10s or clunky like the D20s


----------



## tank101 (Apr 7, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I made the choice simple and just bought both of them last night. But to answer your question, a lot of people just prefer AA over 123. AA batteries are less expensive, easier to find, and you have many more choices when it comes to the battery chemistry. Also, to be honest....55 more lumens doesn't make a whole lot of difference to the human eye.
> 
> *Edit:* I just put a 14500 in the D11.2 and now I see no difference whatsoever between it and the EX11.2 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## hellfire8888 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi guys i just got my D11.2 feel that it is better than the d10

a mini review here

http://lucifer-doom.blogspot.com/2011/04/first-nitecore-d112-in-malaysia-compare.html


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 8, 2011)

tank101 said:


> What brand 14500 did you use in the D11.2? Did you have to modify the Light?



I used the black AW protected cells. No modification had to be made to the light. Both the D11.2 and EX11.2 have a broad voltage circuit that can be used with either primary or rechargeable lithium cells.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm trying to look out for it, but how are the short cuts to low and max activated?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 8, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> I'm trying to look out for it, but how are the short cuts to low and max activated?



With the light on, a click and hold takes you directly to high from any level. A double click takes you directly to low from any level. A press and hold ramps the light up or down.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 8, 2011)

Similar to D10 then. Seems like our prayers have been answered. :twothumbs
Well, maybe not all.... that's still the clip.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I liked this one enough to go ahead and purchase another as a backup. 2 is 1 & 1 is 0 .
The only other light i did this with was the LiteFlux LF3XT .


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 8, 2011)

This wasn't mentioned in the abbreviated manual on the new versions ... when you do a single click to turn the light on, does it turn on to the last mode you were in, or always to the user mode? thanks!


----------



## chaoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> This wasn't mentioned in the abbreviated manual on the new versions ... when you do a single click to turn the light on, does it turn on to the last mode you were in, or always to the user mode? thanks!


 
Per user manual: User defined brightness level will be memorized (last mode used when switching off)
.


----------



## gunga (Apr 8, 2011)

We just need the ti clip for the d11.2 and we have a winner. 

Other than the strobe/SOS, I don't see a real big change vs the d10 though. Can anyone comment?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 8, 2011)

chaoss said:


> Per user manual: User defined brightness level will be memorized (last mode used when switching off)
> .


 
Thanks, I'm still having trouble parsing that. Does that mean that the last mode when switching if *is* the user defined brightness level? So if, the next time I turn the light on, I want to be sure the light turn on in high (or strobe), I can simply get to that mode then turn the light off?


----------



## Lungbarrow (Apr 8, 2011)

hellfire8888 said:


> Hi guys i just got my D11.2 feel that it is better than the d10
> 
> a mini review here
> 
> http://lucifer-doom.blogspot.com/2011/04/first-nitecore-d112-in-malaysia-compare.html


 
Hellfire, thanks for the mini review! It answered all my questions about the D11.2! :thumbsup:


----------



## chaoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Thanks, I'm still having trouble parsing that. Does that mean that the last mode when switching if *is* the user defined brightness level? So if, the next time I turn the light on, I want to be sure the light turn on in high (or strobe), I can simply get to that mode then turn the light off?


 
I see what you are asking.
The light will not memorize SOS or strobe, only the last selected brightness level including low & high.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 8, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Thanks, I'm still having trouble parsing that. Does that mean that the last mode when switching if *is* the user defined brightness level? So if, the next time I turn the light on, I want to be sure the light turn on in high (or strobe), I can simply get to that mode then turn the light off?



Strobe and SOS can be accessed instantly from the off position by either a double click or click and press/hold. The D11.2 and EX11.2 both remember the last brightness level the light was turned off at. In other words, the last ramped to output. SOS and Strobe are not included in this because they can both be accessed instantly from off.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 8, 2011)

Perfect, thanks to you both! I have a new appreciation for that interface, it solves the one remaining issue I had with the HDS interface (though I'm a few generations behind on that) to make it a nearly perfect all-arounder for me.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Future modding/upgrading looks to be possible too....:devil:


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 8, 2011)

chaoss said:


> Future modding/upgrading looks to be possible too....:devil:


 

Yes sir, I just swapped in a neutral XPG R4 today. LOVE IT EVEN MORE!


The 10 mm boards from Cutter work nicely although the board is thicker so you can't screw the bezel down all the way.


I fixed this by taking the larger diameter end of the reflector to some sand paper and sanded it down about 1-2mm.


----------



## campingnut (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore D11.2 new revision*



motherfletcher said:


> What dealers are selling the D11.2?


 
Lightjunction has them. I just purchased a new D11 (before the update) about three weeks ago  and I have a HDS Rotary on its way so I have to wait a bit before I order any new lights...........................Has it been long enough yet? :candle:


----------



## tank101 (Apr 8, 2011)

Will the slotted piston on the D11 fit on the D11.2?


----------



## Norm (Apr 8, 2011)

Thread merge: Nitecore D11.2 new revision to Nitecore D11.2/EX11.2 
Norm


----------



## jorgen (Apr 8, 2011)

Ordered the Ex11.2 w/ clip from Light Junction today. I am holding off on the D11 until a clip is available.
I've very happy with Light Junction's service. I had messed up my RRT-O UI while changing my rubber boot and they fixed and returned it in 2 days at no charge.


----------



## hellfire8888 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lungbarrow said:


> Hellfire, thanks for the mini review! It answered all my questions about the D11.2! :thumbsup:


 

no problem. Overall i feel the D11.2 piston/switch is more responsive compare to D10 and has much smoother light profile compare to D10

Glad i purchase it.. Another reason i did not mention in my blog on why i get the d11.2 is because it can reuse my white/red diffuser that i bought together with my D10  the diffuser is really useful to have a much more diffuse light rather than a focus beam


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 9, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I used the black AW protected cells. No modification had to be made to the light. Both the D11.2 and EX11.2 have a broad voltage circuit that can be used with either primary or rechargeable lithium cells.


Does your EX11.2 a little hard to operate when using protected AW 16340? I read this problem on the other thread.

Planning in getting one of this light coz I have a bunch of AW protected 16340's laying around not in use. Thanks.


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 9, 2011)

gunga said:


> We just need the ti clip for the d11.2 and we have a winner.
> 
> Other than the strobe/SOS, I don't see a real big change vs the d10 though. Can anyone comment?


 

I think the lowering of parasitic drain is a big thing, it was a problem with the D10 not just the early D11s. Also the upgrade to XP-G has allowed them to extend the runtime, they claim by 50% (1 hour to 1.5 hours). All of the D10s I tried were only about 35-40min runtime on an eneloop so if it takes it to over an hour that's a massive improvement in utility for me.


----------



## Bass (Apr 9, 2011)

Did the D10's / EX10's suffer from parasitic drain? The ones I own don't seem too - not noticeable anyway. 

I have a first gen D11 that drains a new AA alkaline in 9 days - now that's parasitic drain :laughing:

Shame because the output and tint are fantastic.


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 9, 2011)

> Did the D10's / EX10's suffer from parasitic drain?


No - at least the regular production ones didn't. There was one batch of D10s that had a faulty component causing higher than normal parasitic drain.

These were recalled but sadly the bad reputation remains. It's a shame that the early D11s also had this problem.

The normal D/EX10s were fine: I have two D10s and and an EX10, and like yours none of them have any problem with parastic drain.


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 9, 2011)

Bass said:


> Did the D10's / EX10's suffer from parasitic drain? The ones I own don't seem too - not noticeable anyway.
> 
> I have a first gen D11 that drains a new AA alkaline in 9 days - now that's parasitic drain :laughing:
> 
> Shame because the output and tint are fantastic.


 

Actually all the D10s and EX10s did have parasitic drain, although it was much lower than the D11s.

The average D10 sucked about 500micro-amps on standby with the newer 'hybrid' circuit sucking about 700micro-amps. This is only about a quarter of the 2.4ma the D11 pulled but could still drain an eneloop in about 3-4months. 

Many wouldn't consider that a problem, it's perfectly easy to lock-out a light if it will be off for more than a few hours after all, but it was still there. With the 'lock-out' function of the D11 and later D10 SPs negating the other reasons to lock-out when not in use I think it's great they've been able to get the drain so low now.


----------



## Hondo (Apr 9, 2011)

My first gen D10 and EX10 don't have high drain rates, but I always turn them off by twisting the head when not in use. So I guess I really wouldn't notice if they did, but I don't remember any complaints back then, seems this started with the first 11 series lights. This works on any version of these, the parasitic drain is only in play when turned off with the piston. Turning off with a head twist is effectively "locking out" the whole current path.

I have to turn off my Zebralight H30 and my Streamlight Argo HP (on 17670) by locking out the battery cap before storing them, or they will be hammered if I go to use them months later, which is not unususal for me. They are great at-the-ready lights loaded with Li-Ion's, as their self discharge is about nill, as long as I lock the light out.

It will be cool, though, if they have truly got this down to insignificant loss on these, as we will have the option of turning off with the piston even when leaving the light sit for long periods. Zebralight seems to have conquered this now too, according to Selfbuilts latest SC51 review.


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 9, 2011)

> Actually all the D10s and EX10s did have parasitic drain, although it was much lower than the D11s.
> 
> The average D10 sucked about 500micro-amps on standby with the newer 'hybrid' circuit sucking about 700micro-amps. This is only about a quarter of the 2.4ma the D11 pulled but could still drain an eneloop in about 3-4months.



Sorry to disagree with you RedForest but this isn't the case with mine - one of which is a D10 hybrid. I've had cells in them for a lot longer than 3-4 months without any significant loss. I used to lock the head out, but the drain on my three is so low that I no longer bother. 

Anyway, I think we all agree that it's great that this is no longer an issue. I see two UK retailers have 11.2s in stock already !


----------



## Romanko (Apr 9, 2011)

Where do I can buy with shipping to Ukraine? Maybe somebody can advise me a store?


----------



## campingnut (Apr 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried to contact Nitecore about a repair/replace the D11/EX11 models? They clearly are acknowledging the problem with the release of version 2 so soon after the D11/EX11 models were released. :thinking:


----------



## recDNA (Apr 10, 2011)

chaoss said:


> It's here (EX11.2) and initial impressions are good.
> The low setting is VERY low, tint is creamy white, ramping works great & the PD feels very responsive!
> Some pics.....
> 
> ...




So there is a clip with the EX but none with the DX right?

]Naked lady pics removed be careful of where you host or quote pics. - Norm


----------



## Nake (Apr 10, 2011)

I got my EX11.2 on Thursday, it lasted all of 10 min. When I first turned it on it was about 40lm according to my lightbox. It would ramp down okay, but not go above 40lm. I shut it off and read the instructions to see if I missed anything. I picked the light up and it was very hot. I took the battery out and let it cool down. When I turned it on again the emitter would barely light up.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 10, 2011)

Nake said:


> I got my EX11.2 on Thursday, it lasted all of 10 min. When I first turned it on it was about 40lm according to my lightbox. It would ramp down okay, but not go above 40lm. I shut it off and read the instructions to see if I missed anything. I picked the light up and it was very hot. I took the battery out and let it cool down. When I turned it on again the emitter would barely light up.



Wow. That's unfortunate. RMA time!


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> So there is a clip with the EX but none with the DX right?



There is a clip available for the EX11.2, but it does not come with one. There is no clip available for the D11.2.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 10, 2011)

Nake said:


> I got my EX11.2 on Thursday, it lasted all of 10 min. When I first turned it on it was about 40lm according to my lightbox. It would ramp down okay, but not go above 40lm. I shut it off and read the instructions to see if I missed anything. I picked the light up and it was very hot. I took the battery out and let it cool down. When I turned it on again the emitter would barely light up.


 
This is unfortunate and i hope rare.


----------



## yowzer (Apr 11, 2011)

This D11.2 is a dream come true. It might be the light that'll make me honorably retire my beloved D10... 

Same UI, similar dimensions, floodier beam, longer runtime, longer ramping period... it's what the D11 should have been in the first place. If only it had a clip.

Anybody know if it's brighter with 14500s, or, like the D10, about the same output as with NiMH, just more runtime?


----------



## JA(me)S (Apr 11, 2011)

yowzer said:


> Anybody know if it's brighter with 14500s, or, like the D10, about the same output as with NiMH, just more runtime?


See post #39:thumbsup:

-Jas.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have ordered two D11 v2s. This is my first smart piston design and I want to find out why people rated them so highly.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art (Apr 11, 2011)

I have yet to see a run time chart of the previous D11... the EX11 was a disaster and I have owned all D10 and right after the Q5 version everthing went downhill.
Less run time , worse tint , more parasitic drain...

Maybe that is why I cant find a run time chart of the D11... lol

Will wait for a proper review of the D11.2 to buy it.... since I stupidly sold all my D10s , should never sold the Q5 version


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 12, 2011)

Personally I am not a great fan of the piston drive but out of curiosity I keep on buying these Nitecore lights to see if they have improved. So far I ended up with 2 D's and 4 EX's. 

This EX11.2 which I got today has a beam that's a bit too ringy for my liking but the tint is pleasant (neutral white) and the piston action smooth as butter. The shortcuts work perfectly well and the low is really low, even too low for my tired eyes. 

The fact that I am no longer expected to lock out the light every time I don't use it because of the parasitic drain is a real plus. 




PS: *Romanko*, you have a PM.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have now had the chance to try out the D11.2. I am using one with a AW 14500 as my edc and one with an eneloop as my dedicated night light.

I really like this light. It is intuitive to use, has a good build quality and they really are using premium leds. The two I have both show a nice creamy white tint. It also has a lower low than the moonlight on my Quark AA when using the eneloop so that was a pleasant surprise.

I have now ordered an EX11.2 as well which will be kept as a back up in my bag.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## jag-engr (Apr 13, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Why would you buy the D11.2 as opposed to the EX11.2? I'm not trying to be fresh - just curious why you would want the lower output?





bondr006 said:


> ... to answer your question, a lot of people just prefer AA over 123. AA batteries are less expensive, easier to find, and you have many more choices when it comes to the battery chemistry. Also, to be honest....55 more lumens doesn't make a whole lot of difference to the human eye.


 Besides, with Battery Junction's new *CRAA* cells, you can get CR123 performance in a AA format and still be able to scrounge batteries at any corner convenience store. With the release of these new cells, you can get the best of both worlds out of AA lights.

Between the Nitecore PD lights, though, the CR123 lights typically have a steel bezel, which makes the light more durable, and a male head, whihc makes the light better for twisty use. I typically go for AA lights, but I own two EX10s and no D10s.



chaoss said:


> It's here (EX11.2) and initial impressions are good.
> The low setting is VERY low, tint is creamy white, ramping works great & the PD feels very responsive!


I'm glad to hear that they have maintained the low Low. I also hope the good tint is standard and not a lottery.



campingnut said:


> Has anyone tried to contact Nitecore about a repair/replace the D11/EX11 models? They clearly are acknowledging the problem with the release of version 2 so soon after the D11/EX11 models were released. :thinking:


 I wouldn't hold my breath. Nitecore makes some innovative lights, but their warranty service is abysmal. I had a first-generation EX10 body break in two, and they only offered to sell me a new body! :sick2:


----------



## Snipe315 (Apr 13, 2011)

That D11.2 sure looks nice.

BUT...

It needs to have a Pocket Clip!! 

That is how I EDC my lights. In fact, that is how I'm wearing my D10 Tribute right now.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 14, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> This EX11.2 which I got today has a beam that's a bit too ringy for my liking.


 
:thinking:. Really? Even with OP reflector? I'm saving to get one of this coz I love the short form factor. I like smooth beam that's why all my lights are OP's.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 14, 2011)

The reflector is a very light OP possibly because Nitecore wants to have some throw and this is the reason why the beam is a bit ringy. Mind you: nothing to lose your sleep about.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am using a TEC accessories P7 suspension clip to carry my D11.2 for some real deep carry! 

Last night I was comparing the low on the D11.2 against my Quark moonlights. It is at least 50% lower and floody so I am really growing in my affection for this light. I may order another one or two as spares plus another EX11.2...

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## netprince (Apr 14, 2011)

Snipe315 said:


> That D11.2 sure looks nice.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


 
+1, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> This EX11.2 which I got today has a beam that's a bit too ringy for my liking



Is your emitter centered? It surprises me to hear about the rings. My EX11.2 has a perfectly smooth and artifact free beam at any level. I really like this little light. It is by far not my most expensive, but it is definitely one of my top 5 favorites.

I really like it for all the things you mentioned also Kilovolt...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 14, 2011)

My emitter is sufficiently centered even if not perfectly so. However I suspect it is more a case of longitudinal positioning of the LED in respect of the reflector and I will try to correct the same since in this light the head can be opened by hand.


----------



## Greven (Apr 14, 2011)

My D11.2 arrived today, got it just for the trit slot, but it doesnt have one! :shakehead
Sadface :shakehead


----------



## mrpink (Apr 14, 2011)

Greven said:


> My D11.2 arrived today, got it just for the trit slot, but it doesnt have one! :shakehead
> Sadface :shakehead


 ......you failed. all it takes is some reading and looking at a picture


----------



## Greven (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, it does state on the picture that it has a Tritium slot.
For me that is a clear indicator.


----------



## mrpink (Apr 14, 2011)

Greven said:


> Well, it does state on the picture that it has a Tritium slot.
> For me that is a clear indicator.


 really? which website did u order from?


----------



## Greven (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/nitecore-d11-v2.html

Check the sixth picture.


----------



## mrpink (Apr 14, 2011)

Greven said:


> http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/nitecore-d11-v2.html
> 
> Check the sixth picture.


 sorry man.. this is the pic set of the d11.2 on lightjunctions site:
http://www.lightjunction.com/NiteCore-D11-V.2-R5-flashlight.html


this is the original pic of the tritium slot in the d11:








here is the one on that website


----------



## king2penn (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitecore sells 1 version with tritium slot and the other 1 without (for the old version) 
I would expect the same for the new version


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 15, 2011)

Hold up guys - I think you need to be a bit more careful before flinging the accusations around. This is far more likely to be a misunderstanding than deliberate attempts to mislead.

The supplier in question is a reputable dealer who has looked after me very well on several occasions in the past. 

*mrpink*: thanks for updating your post

*Greven*: if you are unhappy, please contact the supplier - they will look after you.


----------



## Greven (Apr 15, 2011)

Ill just get the D11 v1 with tritium slot and switch the piston, I was looking for a gift to the old man anyways.
And I do like the smoothness of the piston


----------



## chaoss (Apr 16, 2011)

Just got my second EX11.2 and i am in awe of the features/quality of this little light.
For the price point i don't think (IMO) that there is anything that compares to this little gem.
It has what someone coined "punchy throw" in terms of beam quality and the U.I. is superb.
Anyone that is considering the purchase of one of these will not be disappointed.


----------



## Starchaser (Apr 17, 2011)

chaoss said:


> Just got my second EX11.2 and i am in awe of the features/quality of this little light. It has what someone coined "punchy throw" in terms of beam quality and the U.I. is superb.



Can anyone tell me how the throw on the Nitecore D11.2 compares to the throw on the ZebraLight H51w?


----------



## netprince (Apr 17, 2011)

I got my ex11.2 friday evening and have been using it since then. I love the light, nitecore always seems to have very good build quality. There are two things I think would improve the light...

1) My light registers a double click instead of a single click at least once every 10 clicks. I have cleaned and applied deoxit gold on every contact all the way down to the contact ring on the driver board. It appears to be a driver problem. The driver should filter out double clicks that are too fast to be humanly possible. This is extremely irritating when I start from off, click, and I get SOS. Also irritating when the light is on, click, and the light drops to moonlight instead of going off (leaving the light unknowingly on, as well as forgetting the current brightness level).

2) I want the shortcuts to high and low to be available from OFF. Just get rid of SOS and Strobe, seriously.

OK, now the good things...

1) Its bright, very bright. It claims to be 200 lumens, but its comparable to my pd31 on turbo.

2) The clip accessory is great.

3) Moonlight is very low, especially on a partially used battery.

4) It does have an electronic lock-out to prevent accidental activation. (It will still turn on when bumped if not locked out)

5) Unscrew the head a little and momentary mode works great.

6) Minimal signs of a donut hole in the beam, much less than my other lights.


----------



## Bass (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone have the new EX11.2 with the trit slot piston? What size trit does it take?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 17, 2011)

Starchaser said:


> Can anyone tell me how the throw on the Nitecore D11.2 compares to the throw on the ZebraLight H51w?


 
Not quite an answer to your question, but my Zebralight SC50w will slightly out-throw the D11.2.

Geoff


----------



## Art (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got my D11 v2. Long time since last PD light from nitecore and I love a mechanical feeling of it.

Ramping works fine , shortcuts too... SOS and Strobe are nice hiden...

The cons are the low low is not a moonlight... a 47s moonlight or even the Sunwayman V10 low is like 10 times low. I cant look at the led on the D11 and the others the led looks like a GITD spot 
Another con is that the AW14500 dont work too like old D10s... so I have to stick with regular AA cells.

D10 diffuser doenst fit as good as in the original D10s.. the D11 are "fatter" and you have to push hard to get the diffuser there.Still , it works so its probably not a con.

Since the runtime is the thing that worries me most , later will do a runtime chart on high with a fresh eneloop.

Regards,


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 18, 2011)

Art said:


> D10 diffuser doenst fit as good as in the original D10s.. the D11 are "fatter" and you have to push hard to get the diffuser there.Still , it works so its probably not a con.


 
Are you referring to the actual diffuser tube from Nitecore for the D10 or the water bottle cap diffuser? If you mean the water bottle cap, I think you'll just have to create another one from a different brand bottle. I remember when I made one for the D10, I used a cap that was slightly too large for it and it kept falling off. I'm sure that one would have fit the D11 nicely.


----------



## Art (Apr 18, 2011)

Im referring to original D10 Diffuser... I sold all my D10 but not the diffuser lol

PS. Doing the runtime test now... im at 7mins and it only droped from 1175lux to 1144... temperatura at 34,5ºC


----------



## mrpink (Apr 18, 2011)

WHY was my post erased from here?


----------



## jayflash (Apr 18, 2011)

Hopefully, the new Nitecore offerings are an improvement in the switching dept. I had to remove the o-ring from my EX-10 or it was impossible to use. I experimented with different rings and lube to no avail and can only use it in its now non-water proof form. The switching is too often flakey: non-operative, jumps around, delays. Yes, I know about electronics and keep ALL contact interfaces clean with DeOxit and Gold from Caig.

I suspect that there's too much of a mechanical interface and force needed to operate a PD when compared to the easy, light touch, of so many typical clickies. Twisties often suffer from similar intermittent operation and need frequent cleaning. I've many of each type except for only the one PD (the EX-10) so my hope is that a well designed PD switch is good and mine is not typical.


----------



## Art (Apr 18, 2011)

Runtime test done... hope I have time for a chart later but just for you guys to know , in first hand (lol) with a fresh eneloop that measured 1950mah in my maha charger it did 80mins to 50%.
It started with 1175lux and kept over 1000lux till 78mins then it dropped fast as usual.

So , it did over 1h with a 2000mah cell , with a sanyo 2700 it should hit 1h300mins easy.

Congrats to nitecore , this D11 V2 is "approved" by me


----------



## mrpink (Apr 18, 2011)

jayflash said:


> Hopefully, the new Nitecore offerings are an improvement in the switching dept. I had to remove the o-ring from my EX-10 or it was impossible to use. I experimented with different rings and lube to no avail and can only use it in its now non-water proof form. The switching is too often flakey: non-operative, jumps around, delays. Yes, I know about electronics and keep ALL contact interfaces clean with DeOxit and Gold from Caig.
> 
> I suspect that there's too much of a mechanical interface and force needed to operate a PD when compared to the easy, light touch, of so many typical clickies. Twisties often suffer from similar intermittent operation and need frequent cleaning. I've many of each type except for only the one PD (the EX-10) so my hope is that a well designed PD switch is good and mine is not typical.


 nitecore is def not making improvements in getting their leds centered....which is unfortunate


----------



## ironhorse (Apr 19, 2011)

What is the ramping speed like?


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Apr 19, 2011)

I loved the original and Tribute edition (other than tint) - looking for the AA version to get a clip and I may pick up one of these.


----------



## tbenedict (Apr 19, 2011)

How does the low and the ramping speed compare to the original D10? I am guessing not much difference on the low.

I would be all over one of these if they had a lower low and a slower ramping speed in the low area. The old D10 is hard to fine tune the low you want.

Bringing back the ramping and hi/lo shortcuts should make this a hit. I also kind of like the idea of one click to strobe, might be useful when walking a dog or in some defense use.


----------



## Bass (Apr 19, 2011)

Nobody got a slotted piston? D11.2 or EX11.2 ??



Bass said:


> Anyone have the new EX11.2 with the trit slot piston? What size trit does it take?


----------



## e747 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bass said:


> Nobody got a slotted piston? D11.2 or EX11.2 ??


 
I have a D11 with a slotted piston, I dropped in a 8mm green trit from [email protected] and it looks great - hopefully I'll be able to swap it into my D11.2 when it arrives


----------



## tank101 (Apr 20, 2011)

e747 said:


> I have a D11 with a slotted piston, I dropped in a 8mm green trit from [email protected] and it looks great - hopefully I'll be able to swap it into my D11.2 when it arrives


 
Please let me know if the piston will fit, because I was thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Snipe315 (Apr 21, 2011)

AnotherADDiction said:


> I loved the original and Tribute edition (other than tint) - looking for the AA version to get a clip and I may pick up one of these.


 
Does anyone have info on when and where a pocket clip will be available for these?!?



My D10 Tribute is lonely and needs a friend.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 22, 2011)

Just got myself a D11.2 and I ran it on AW14500. I just wanted to voice my disappointment with this light. Running on 14500 I can't seem to get the low mode I was accustomed to when using the D10. Is it that hard to get it to go low? Seems more like 10 to 15 lumen to me and that is way too bright. I will try it out on Eneloop when I get back.


----------



## J888www (Apr 22, 2011)

Snipe315 said:


> That D11.2 sure looks nice.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> It needs to have a Pocket Clip!!


 My thoughts exactly. 
I also need the clip to be reversed so as to clip it to a baseball cap or similar to be hands-free. After re-thinking the design to improve an old model, wonder why they had not taken this into account as many other lights have this option.
This is what's holding my finger from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 22, 2011)

pjandyho,

I run an eneloop in one D11.2 and a AW14500 in the other. The one running an eneloop is sufficiently low that I use it before the 0.2 lumen moonlight on my Quark AA.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 22, 2011)

Harry999 said:


> pjandyho,
> 
> I run an eneloop in one D11.2 and a AW14500 in the other. The one running an eneloop is sufficiently low that I use it before the 0.2 lumen moonlight on my Quark AA.
> 
> Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


 
I just realized that mine may be a defective unit. Could not even get it to power up on Eneloop nor Energizer lithium AA. My unit also felt pretty warm throughout the day even when not in use and I suspect there might be a problem with the capacitor which may have resulted in high drain of power even when off. I can't confirm this yet until I load in a fresh battery and leave it for a couple of days before testing the battery. One other thing, when I got the light it refused to go to a very low output as I described above. More like 10 to 15 lumen. Now I am able to run it at somewhere closer to 3 lumen. Maybe the battery inside had drained to a capacity where low level could be achieved? Will check battery once I get a DMM.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 22, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Just got myself a D11.2 and I ran it on AW14500. I just wanted to voice my disappointment with this light. Running on 14500 I can't seem to get the low mode I was accustomed to when using the D10. Is it that hard to get it to go low? Seems more like 10 to 15 lumen to me and that is way too bright. I will try it out on Eneloop when I get back.



Unlike the D10, which worked fine on a LiIon 14500 even though it didn't say it supported the cell, the D11.2 may in fact not work at that high of a voltage.


----------



## klamp (Apr 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the D11 v1 and D11.2 have different part numbers or are they the same. I'm looking for an EDC and have finally decided on this one and was just about to buy from Amazon, but I want to make sure I get the 11.2. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004B9NJIQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Also, will the D10 tactical clip fit on the D11?


----------



## sigsour (Apr 22, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, the D11.2 does not come with the slotted piston. (LightJunction has it for a cheaper price when you use the discount code)


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 22, 2011)

badtziscool said:


> Unlike the D10, which worked fine on a LiIon 14500 even though it didn't say it supported the cell, the D11.2 may in fact not work at that high of a voltage.



Both the D11.2 and EX11.2 have the broad voltage circuit and will run on 4.2 volt rcr's with no problem.


----------



## Lighteous (Apr 22, 2011)

campingnut said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ I just purchased a D11 two weeks ago


 
I feel your pain. I purchased a D11 in February and liked it so much that I bought an EX11 a couple of weeks later. Of course that was prior the the .2 versions. Doh!


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 22, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Both the D11.2 and EX11.2 have the broad voltage circuit and will run on 4.2 volt rcr's with no problem.



Oh really?! That's cool! Now that you mentioned it, I remember posts in this thread (probably you) saying the D11.2 is a lot brighter on liIon than on other batteries.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 22, 2011)

klamp said:


> Can anyone tell me if the D11 v1 and D11.2 have different part numbers or are they the same. I'm looking for an EDC and have finally decided on this one and was just about to buy from Amazon, but I want to make sure I get the 11.2.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004B9NJIQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Also, will the D10 tactical clip fit on the D11?


 
That's not the one. Before you buy on amazon, contact the seller first that you want the d11.2. They will told you that you can buy the d11 on amazon but they will ship you the d11.2. No cpf discount though. And the d10's clip will not fit on the d11. Probably the d11's clip is still in the works. Hopes this help.


----------



## klamp (Apr 23, 2011)

sigsour said:


> If I am not mistaken, the D11.2 does not come with the slotted piston. (LightJunction has it for a cheaper price when you use the discount code)


 
Thanks for pointing that out. I would have ordered the 11.2 and wondered where the slot was :huh:. I can't seem to access the CPFMP thread to get the discount code. I don't understand why I need to have 2 posts there AS WELL AS here. I don't want to post spam or junk just for 2 posts or ask a question and get flamed for not using "Search." 
Just out of curiosity, how much is the discount? I might just end up ordering off of Amazon if it's only 10% or so.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 23, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> I just realized that mine may be a defective unit. Could not even get it to power up on Eneloop nor Energizer lithium AA. My unit also felt pretty warm throughout the day even when not in use and I suspect there might be a problem with the capacitor which may have resulted in high drain of power even when off. I can't confirm this yet until I load in a fresh battery and leave it for a couple of days before testing the battery. One other thing, when I got the light it refused to go to a very low output as I described above. More like 10 to 15 lumen. Now I am able to run it at somewhere closer to 3 lumen. Maybe the battery inside had drained to a capacity where low level could be achieved? Will check battery once I get a DMM.


 
I did not even bother to put a DMM on the cell to test the voltage. My suspicion was right. My fully charged 14500 got drained within about 12 hours in the light and I hardly use it except to flash around once in awhile for fun. No wonder the light is feeling warm most of the time. I may still accept it if it can't operate with Eneloop or AA lithium, but draining a fully charged 14500 in a day when I hardly use it is not going to cut it for me. I have lost faith with Nitecore and I am sending it back to the dealer. Lousy product QC.


----------



## goldenlight (Apr 23, 2011)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> http://www.nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=25
> 
> The pics on Nitecore's website still shows a clip.


 
Only on the EX11.2.

STILL no clip for the D11.2, though


----------



## okwchin (Apr 26, 2011)

J888www said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> I also need the clip to be reversed so as to clip it to a baseball cap or similar to be hands-free. After re-thinking the design to improve an old model, wonder why they had not taken this into account as many other lights have this option.
> This is what's holding my finger from pulling the trigger.


 
Becasue there isnt enough aluminium in this torch design for a threaded clip anywhere else on the torch. Fundamentally this torch design is too slimmed out to install the clip at the head.
Why they didnt add the clip threaded holes for the tail like the EX11 is beyond me though, my guess it that they had plenty of EX11 bodies still being made/have been made.





Parasitic drain was measured by a friend to be the same as the original EX/D11. It was measured at 6-7mA, same as before. The EX/D10 measures in at 0.1mA or something (cant remember exactly) or maybe it was more like 0.025ma. The point is. Its false advertising to be claiming that the torch has solved parasitic drain problems. Looks more like status quo.


Other observed issues include - the strobe and SOS modes are strange, they do not actually turn off. Here's is an attempt to describe it with brightness according to what is guessed, not measured. (probably overestmating the off period, but its what it feels like.)
Normal strobe = On Off On Off On Off (100%, 0%, 100%, 0%, 100%, 0%)
11.2 strobe = On Dim On Dim On Dim (100%, 10%, 100%, 10%, 100%, 10%)


----------



## chanamasala (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got mine yesterday. Seems to go into low 20% of the time when I am trying to turn it off. Not fun.


----------



## netprince (Apr 29, 2011)

chanamasala said:


> Just got mine yesterday. Seems to go into low 20% of the time when I am trying to turn it off. Not fun.


 
Mine does the same thing. It is disappointing. I've just started to make sure to unscrew the head when I'm finished with the light. 

I'm wondering if all the lights do this or if we are just unlucky.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 29, 2011)

netprince said:


> I'm wondering if all the lights do this or if we are just unlucky.



I've had my EX11.2 for a few weeks now and it operates perfectly with no anomaly's or odd behavior.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 29, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I've had my EX11.2 for a few weeks now and it operates perfectly with no anomaly's or odd behavior.


 

Same here, no problem whatsoever.


----------



## mrpink (Apr 29, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> Same here, no problem whatsoever.


 then consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Nake (Apr 29, 2011)

My replacement light does it too.


----------



## gunga (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd like to get one of the V2s, but the reports of high parastic drain (still) and weird bugs concerns me. Do you guys notice high parasitic drain on your v2s?


----------



## Art (Apr 29, 2011)

gunga said:


> I'd like to get one of the V2s, but the reports of high parastic drain (still) and weird bugs concerns me. Do you guys notice high parasitic drain on your v2s?


 
I have 1 of the D11 V2 I bought for a week with a eneloop inside... I measured 1.344v before, will read later today.

I didnt get any bugs on mine, it works ok its just a bit of a complicated flashlight for non flashaholics.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 29, 2011)

gunga said:


> Do you guys notice high parasitic drain on your v2s?



I put a freshly charged protected AW RCR123 in my EX11.2 almost three weeks ago which measured 4.12V. I just tested it again and it measures 4.07V. I have used it several times to light things up, so it is no surprise that it has dropped a little voltage.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 29, 2011)

mrpink said:


> then consider yourself lucky.



How bout if we just consider ourselves normal? :thumbsup:


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 29, 2011)

One of my EX11.2 lights has a faulty capacitor so I am sending it back for a replacement. My other EX11.2 is fine.

I have had no problems with any of my three D11.2 lights. In fact I am doing a low runtime test at the moment on a D11.2 and EX11.2 at the moment.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## netprince (Apr 29, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I put a freshly charged protected AW RCR123 in my EX11.2 almost three weeks ago which measured 4.12V. I just tested it again and it measures 4.07V. I have used it several times to light things up, so it is no surprise that it has dropped a little voltage.


 
Wow, you have only used 0.05V in 3 weeks? I depleted an AW cell in just a few hours. No offense, but how can you be sure your light has no bugs in the UI with so little use?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 29, 2011)

netprince said:


> Wow, you have only used 0.05V in 3 weeks? I depleted an AW cell in just a few hours. No offense, but how can you be sure your light has no bugs in the UI with so little use?



I use the light every day and it has not once failed to do exactly what I have asked it to do. I am a very finicky flashaholic, and believe me, I put my lights through their paces. There are no problems with my EX11.2. At the very least there is no parasitic drain problem with my light. Been around the block a few times here friend. I didn't just fall off the meat wagon yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaoss (Apr 29, 2011)

Both of my EX11.2's are working properly, one is fired up multiple times during the work day while the other sees mostly low level nite-nite duty.


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 30, 2011)

Anybody knows if the D11.2 runs in regulation with 14500 and Lithiums L91 ?

I have only seen one runtime curb for the EX11 - not sure if it's about EX11.2 - and the curve is pathetic for 1 x CR123 . Maybe with RCR123 / 14500 D11 or EX11 will be regulated - for at least 40 min - ... but I am not sure .

Anyway , I feel like the circuit is different to the one from DEFENDER / D10 / EX10 which were quite regulated for over 1hr -


----------



## campingnut (Apr 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried to swap the piston in their D11 (with a tritium slot) into their D11.2


----------



## netprince (May 3, 2011)

Just another data point, I ordered a second EX11.2, it was DOA. Luckily I was using an AW protected RCR123A, because my meter measured a dead short between the + and - contacts on the head. I gave away my first EX11.2, otherwise I would check it, but surely that isn't normal?


----------



## e747 (May 4, 2011)

campingnut said:


> Has anyone tried to swap the piston in their D11 (with a tritium slot) into their D11.2


I swapped my slotted piston from my D11 to D11.2 with no problems


----------



## stallion2 (May 4, 2011)

well i finally received my EX11.2 from Lightjunction. i placed the order two weeks ago but at the time i goofed up and ordered the V1 w/out realizing it. they did a straight exchange for me. so far the light works very well as did the V1 for the short time i had it but i couldn't STAND the ramping UI. 

there is one minor thing i've noticed about this light thus far. there seems to be a bit of delay when i turn it on. its not a problem but there is probably a half second delay between where i release the piston and the light turns on. the delay is not nearly as when i turn the light off. the V1 i sent back did not do this and the D20 w/ old UI that i purchased over a year ago has no noticeable delay either. just wondering if anybody else has noticed a delay when turning their light on.


----------



## bedazzLED (May 4, 2011)

I received my D11.2 and EX11.2 late last week and I think I may be contacting Customer Service where I purchased them from pretty soon.
The D11.2 I'm testing at the moment, but the EX11.2 drains my batteries at a rate of 1 per 12 hours, even when the light is off!

At first I thought I'd try different battery brands, then I finally tried a brand new, fully charged SureFire CR123A and this morning it was 0.7 volts. Fully dead.

Hopefully it will be replaced and I get one that works because one of my favorite lights is the original EX10.


----------



## waumpuscat (May 5, 2011)

Thinking about the D11.2 but trying to figure out if it is having problems. Anybody else have a comment or opinion on the D11.2?


----------



## tank101 (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone had any problems with the operation of the D11.2 using a protected 14500 battery? I have a D11, and have tried 2 brands of 14500 batteries of which are too long. I love the size, beam and operation of this light, so if the D11.2 would accept the 14500 with no problem then this would be the light for me.


----------



## waumpuscat (May 8, 2011)

any updates for D11.2 users?


----------



## tinn44 (May 8, 2011)

I have test my D11.2 by using eneloop. When I have truned off my flashlight, the flashlight current is at 64 mA. After 30 seconds, that current drops to 0.027 mA.

Then I have using AW14500, the current after turning off the flashlight is at 1.1 mA. 
After 30 seconds, That current drops to 0.007 mA.


PS. sorry for my bad english skill.


----------



## sassaquin (May 9, 2011)

Just receved a EX11.2 today and shortcut to high feature not working (only emmiting quick flash and then light will not work unless unscrew bezel). Five minutes later, light dead and funny smell coming from light. I will be returning light to dealer. This is my first and last Nitecore light.


----------



## sigsour (May 10, 2011)

I broke down and purchased the EX11.2 yesterday. I always loved the small size of the EX11 making it the perfect EDC. (Luckily for me I work 5 miles away from Lightjunction.com):twothumbs Quality wise, everything seems to be in order. HA is flawless, the piston switch is a little harsh to press but I am hoping from use it will become easier. I do like the low mode; not quite as low as my HDS170 but very close. I will monitor for any excessive draining issues.


----------



## Zeruel (May 10, 2011)

tank101 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the operation of the D11.2 using a protected 14500 battery? I have a D11, and have tried 2 brands of 14500 batteries of which are too long. I love the size, beam and operation of this light, so if the D11.2 would accept the 14500 with no problem then this would be the light for me.


 


waumpuscat said:


> any updates for D11.2 users?


 
I'm using AW and Trustfire (fire wrap) 14500 with no issue. The grey and blue ones are longer.


----------



## Moonshadow (May 10, 2011)

Wow ! That LED's a long way from being centred .


----------



## mrpink (May 10, 2011)

Moonshadow said:


> Wow ! That LED's a long way from being centred .


 just like the two nitecores i bought. they are VERY consistent with that...


----------



## sigsour (May 10, 2011)

Yes, it is off centered but I have plans on upgrading the emitter anyway; plus it has no effect on the beam.


----------



## bondr006 (May 10, 2011)

mrpink said:


> just like the two nitecores i bought. they are VERY consistent with that...



Which one of my 3 VERY consistent NiteCore's is a "*long way from being centred*"? I must have VERY inconsistent NiteCore's...:shrug:

EX11.2





D10 R2





D10 Q5


----------



## bondr006 (May 10, 2011)

Don't know what happened...????


----------



## bondr006 (May 10, 2011)

Double Post....


----------



## chaoss (May 10, 2011)

I have 2 EX11.2's and one has a perfectly centered LED while the other is slightly off. 
I did some white wall spotting with both and could not tell the difference between the two.

I do have to report on some switching issues i am encountering with both.
About every sixth or seventh press for off the light defaults to low instead of off. Not a big deal but none the less odd.

I still like these and will continue to supplement my primary EDC with one.


----------



## HooNz (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone been game enough yet to have a look at the driver in the D11v2 and compare it to the v1 ?

For all us v1 owners that purchased one just(days to weeks) before the v2 came out , and to see if the v1 is modifiable for the drain bit!

Paul


----------



## Lightman2 (May 13, 2011)

I was seriously considering either the Lumapower Trust 1 or the Nitecore D11.2 for another 1 x AA light to go with my Zebra but man there is a lot of bad press here in the feedback. I think I will stick with my Zebra SC51 200 lumen.


----------



## uncle wong (May 14, 2011)

I Like to EDC Zebralight more than D10 . 

I have one mint Discontinue D10 SP Camo using Nitecore D11.2 Driver XPG R5 ( Rare Item ) ( With Clip )
Pm me if anybody interested


----------



## gunga (May 14, 2011)

Dude. Enough with the cross posting. You are already all over the marketplace!


----------



## pikal (May 20, 2011)

Do you guys think I should just source out an older D10 model? The drain issue, etc. worry me on the D11/11.2.


----------



## atlas5 (May 20, 2011)

Lightman2 said:


> ...man there is a lot of bad press here in the feedback.


 
+1

I've been thinking about one of these (assuming the drain issue is genuinely fixed), but this thread is not inspiring much confidence. I hope this is just the squeaky wheel effect at work!

Is there a simple way to visually differentiate betwween between the v1 & v2 models?


----------



## Art (May 20, 2011)

I can not post real data as I did not have time to do it properly but both D11v2 I own have 1 eneloop inside since I bought them and both have had not much use and they still can go to high for at least 5mins... so its been nearly 1 month since I have them and not enough drain for them to "kill" a eneloop.

And yesterday one of them fell from 2meters into hard concrete and still working.

If I didnt have so many lights this would be my EDC.


----------



## Muddquez (May 21, 2011)

I've been carrying a D11.2 for a couple of weeks now and I absolutely love this light.
I purchased two of these when they first became available, one had a switch problem that others have reported where the light switched in low mode instead of turning off. I sent it back for replacement and they both work perfectly now. The beam has more flood than the D10 and the low is also lower. I've never had it turn on by its self in my pocket like the D10 however it takes a little more pressure to switch the D11.2 on and off. 

The D11.2 has quickly become one of my favorite lights, I highly recommend this light to anyone considering it.


----------



## Harry999 (May 21, 2011)

Muddquez said:


> I've been carrying a D11.2 for a couple of weeks now and I absolutely love this light.
> I purchased two of these when they first became available, one had a switch problem that others have reported where the light switched in low mode instead of turning off. I sent it back for replacement and they both work perfectly now. The beam has more flood than the D10 and the low is also lower. I've never had it turn on by its self in my pocket like the D10 however it takes a little more pressure to switch the D11.2 on and off.
> 
> The D11.2 has quickly become one of my favorite lights, I highly recommend this light to anyone considering it.


 
+1 and the same applies in my view for the EX11.2.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingfisher (May 21, 2011)

Got this today:







Lovin' it 

No problem with tail standing (as I read some where there was) it stands up well even on embossed surface. Nice new type lanyard too - no need to replace with paracord and splitring, as is the norm with some new lights.


----------



## jbdan (May 21, 2011)

Looks sharp king! Making me go to GG to check one out shortly I need some battery holders like that as well =)


----------



## Dreamer (May 21, 2011)

Anyone here managed to find a clip for the D11? I love the light and the pocket clip would make it perfect.


----------



## Kingfisher (May 21, 2011)

Tried the D10 body that seemed to work fine at first (the pocket clip question), but the modes are acting up a bit. Best keep the right head on...so to speak.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 22, 2011)

I've noticed some strange behavior with my D11.2 when the battery gets low. Sometimes it will be difficult to turn it off without unscrewing the head, or I will find it turned on after I know it had been turned off. The glitches are so sporadic I'm not concerned it's necessarily a flaw.

Geoff


----------



## RedForest UK (May 24, 2011)

Well, I got my D10 GDP back today, with the D11.2 circuit. I am on the whole pleased, the ui is great, and the lock-out is a good bonus. The variable frquency strobe is cool too, my first light to have it, it sort of messes with your head if you shine it on a wall as it seems there is no pattern to it.

The low is definately very low, I'd estimate 0.3lumen, certainly much lower than my H501w. However, tailcap readings show that the light still draws 0.05a on this ultra-low, so it certainly isn't as efficient as it looks. The high mode current is great though, assuming good current regulation like Nitecores other lights it should be right on the money at 1hr 30m on an eneloop.

Btw, I've had three Nitecores; EZ123w EZCR2w and D10 GDP and all have had perfectly centred emitters. The GDP is practically impossible to not centre perfectly though, due to the shape of it's dome.


EDIT: I've just tested the D10 w D11.2 circuit again and it seems that it draws 0.05a 50ma on standby current as well. That is some serious parasitic drain! :/ I've just stuck a new Duraloop in it and will check back after a day or so to see if the measurements are accurate..


----------



## RedForest UK (May 24, 2011)

tinn44 said:


> I have test my D11.2 by using eneloop. When I have truned off my flashlight, the flashlight current is at 64 mA. After 30 seconds, that current drops to 0.027 mA.
> 
> Then I have using AW14500, the current after turning off the flashlight is at 1.1 mA.
> After 30 seconds, That current drops to 0.007 mA.
> ...


 

Ok, this seems to be what is happening with mine too. It's as if once switched off it keeps a current of 0.05a (50ma) for 30 seconds, like a memory effect, this is the same draw as on low mode so seems to be what current the driver needs to function. However, after 31-32 seconds on mine of no activity this current drops to 0.00 (I know there will be some but my multimeter can't detect it, let's assume tinn44's reading was accurate). If in lock-out mode the same happens, but any press in that mode, while it won't switch the light on, will activate the 30 second 50ma current, if pressed again in that time the current is extended for another 30 seconds, you get the idea.


Now I realise my light isn't faulty I'm starting to appreciate the ramping on it, it seems better done than previous models. The change isn't quite as smooth but it seems to stay on lower modes a lot longer and ramp according to percieved brightness not just current. It also does a quick flash to let you know when you've reached the highest or lowest setting which is useful too imo.


----------



## netprince (Jun 1, 2011)

I used my ex11.2 in a rain storm this past weekend. It was not submersed in water, only carried in my hand while exposed to rain. After about 20 minutes I noticed significant water behind the lens, enough to distort the beam. Worried I would damage the light, I switched to a quark turbo which did correctly keep the water out. I let the ex11 dry for several hours with the bezel off, it still works.


----------



## jbdan (Jun 6, 2011)

I got my ex11.2 a couple of days ago and it's been great. What a great form factor and with the clip it's sharp. I grabbed it tonight for a quick outside walk and pressed the piston once to turn it on and it went straight to strobe. Odd. Then it just cut off by it's self. Then it got hot while not shining light! I opened it up and man what a smell of chemicals. It's a Surefire CR123 and it looks fine. The battery, even though it has that chemical smell to it, works in my other lights, although I'm not going to use it until I get some advice from CPF members (I had to test it in 2 other lights though). So I grabbed a new Surefire CR123, plopped it in and my ex11.2 no workie. Glad I'm 3 miles from goinggear store. 

Think I should try another ex11.2 or just grab something new? Any idea's as to what might have happened I'm thinking this is a venting battery maybe?


----------



## jbdan (Jun 6, 2011)

sassaquin said:


> Just receved a EX11.2 today and shortcut to high feature not working (only emmiting quick flash and then light will not work unless unscrew bezel). Five minutes later, light dead and funny smell coming from light. I will be returning light to dealer. This is my first and last Nitecore light.


 
This similar thing happened to me tonight although I might give another one a shot. Is this the battery "venting"? My battery is fine and works in other lights, but the smell is very strong and pungent when I opened up the ex11.2


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 6, 2011)

The circuit's fried. 

If you really like EX11.2, give it another go. If not, perhaps Sunwayman V10R or a Quark 123 Tac (note there's pre-flash) are alternatives.

On my end too, I have frustrating issues with my D11.2s and EX11.2. I understand faults do happen, but it happened to my 3 lights all at one go.* I think Nitecore should really pay MORE attention to the quality and QC on these new models.* Ironically, there hasn't been any issue with my D10s and EX10s, I wonder what has changed since then.


----------



## jbdan (Jun 6, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> The circuit's fried.
> 
> If you really like EX11.2, give it another go. If not, perhaps Sunwayman V10R or a Quark 123 Tac (note there's pre-flash) are alternatives.
> 
> On my end too, I have frustrating issues with my D11.2s and EX11.2. I understand faults do happen, but it happened to my 3 lights all at one go.* I think Nitecore should really pay MORE attention to the quality and QC on these new models.* Ironically, there hasn't been any issue with my D10s and EX10s, I wonder what has changed since then.


 
Dang well that stinks! It does wreak of fried electronics. I tried the V10R and Quark123. Didn't do it for me. I love the small lightweight ex11.2 with clip it's the perfect edc imo. Well not perfect it needs to work first right!  

I agree about the QC. I think I'm going to give another one a shot then call it quits and move on to something new if it doesn't work out. Thanks for the reply Z!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 6, 2011)

netprince said:


> I used my ex11.2 in a rain storm this past weekend. It was not submersed in water, only carried in my hand while exposed to rain. After about 20 minutes I noticed significant water behind the lens, enough to distort the beam. Worried I would damage the light, I switched to a quark turbo which did correctly keep the water out. I let the ex11 dry for several hours with the bezel off, it still works.




States: "Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8" 

Covered by guarantee.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?229090-IPX8-standard-explained!!!


----------



## jbdan (Jun 7, 2011)

I ended up nabbing another ex11.2 today and man what a difference. I was up at goinggear and after explaining my issue they brought another one out for me for an even swap. I had to take the clip off (optional accessory) and put it on the new one. 

Upon closer inspection comparing it with my fried ex11.2 we noticed some interesting disparities. My broken ex11.2 had a "v.2" clearly marked on the opposite side of the normal markings in a different font and size. Kind of like someone just printed it after-the-fact. 

On the newer ex11.2 v.2 the markings read "Smart PD EX11 v.2 R5" where the broken one read "Smart PD EX11 R5" with the above mentioned "v.2" marked on the opposite side. This newer one also has a tritium slot on the piston switch the older one does not. The piston switch is also much shorter in distance traveled vs the older ex11.2. The newer one also has a much purer white tint vs the blue/purple in the older one. 

So what we were thinking is that Nitecore possibly has 2 version 2's floating around. Version 2 of version 2 (one with the correct markings and tritium slot) and version 1 of version 2 (with the after-the-fact applied "v.2" marking). Confusing I know. Maybe this will help someone deciding to get one of these.


----------



## Moonshadow (Jun 18, 2011)

Very interesting. Some of the D11s are like this too I think. Certainly on the video reviews from GoingGear and LightJunction for the D11 the 'V2' is on the flat on the opposite side of the main markings. Interestingly on one of the reviews you can also see on the EX that the main marking says "EX 11 SP R5" and then "V2" is printed on the opposite side.

So it does look as though they may have taken a batch of old stock and re-flashed them, then added the "V2" marking. Think I might wait until being sure of getting a "proper" V2.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. It should just be the body that has been carried over from the old batch though, the electronics I assume are the same.

Has anyone else measured current on a li-ion 14500 in the D11.2? I have had 2 samples and both draw over 2A at 4.2v, dropping to 1.7A at 4.1v and then 1.5A at 4v.


----------



## holeymoley (Jul 17, 2011)

Power drain, water behind the lens, off-center dies, different versions. You guys just scared me into buying a Zebralight (my second choice). C'mon Nitecore, get your act together.


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, I don't want it anymore, they just want our money, selling crap to us, using our flashaholic "sickness".


----------



## dubliftment (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there, I just got my D11.2 and I must say I'm impressed. The build quality is superb, the light looks great. When it arrived, it didn't switch modes sometimes as it was supposed to, but after cleaning the contact ring it did and it does. What I like especially and what - at least for me - makes the D11.2 a better light than the famous D10 are the following: 

1.) Anodizing and grip are improved
2.) D11.2 is brighter and lasting longer on the same cells
3.) lockout function - great feature for an EDC light
4.) beam pattern has been impoved and is more convinient due to the more gradual transition from spot to spill
5.) ramping is much more usable because it is faster and still very well adjustable.

Things that I notice but that I'm not worried about are these:

1.) No clip - if needed, I use a Zebralight rubber clip (where the whole light is inserted) 
2.) Tailstand is not as secure as with the D10 (I use it on flat surfaces only and there it works
3.) Strobe and SOS - I do not need them and they are well hidden
4.) the piston acts a bit stiff, but you easyly get used to it. 
5.) slightly different coloured center of hotspot. It is not exactly a donut hole but the center area tends to the yellowish side while the surrounding is pure white. In practical use it is not noticable.

Negative things that could be fixed in a future D 11.3 or D12

1.) the lowest low setting is way too bright not even as low as with the D10. Preferably it should be something betwenn 0.1 and 0.5 Lumens. It would increase max runtime at that.
2.) 14500 cells could make this light a lot brighter, but they do not work properly. They prevent full contact with the contact ring and so the ramping and double click features do not work. If the head is loosened about 1/2 turn, the light works with 14500 cells in momentary on mode and with the head tightened, it works as a 1-Mode-twisty. I will try to figure out if there is a way to use 14500 rechargables in this light but actually that should be on part of nitecore. On a sidenote, my D10 works just fine with most 14500 cells!

Salut


----------



## 2bits (Jul 29, 2011)

Others in this thread have gotten 14500's to work with the D11.2. What cells are you using?


----------



## Moonshadow (Jul 29, 2011)

This was also a known issue on the D10. Because protected 14500s are a bit longer, you need to trim half a turn or so off the spring in the tail of the piston:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234906-D10-ramping-issue-on-14500


----------



## dubliftment (Jul 29, 2011)

2bits said:


> Others in this thread have gotten 14500's to work with the D11.2. What cells are you using?


 
DX blue trustfire. actually, after trying virtually ALL 14500's I have, I found one that works with all modes and features. But the light gets pretty hot on max and the low is much higher than with Ni-MH cells. (the high of course also.) I will use the D11.2 mainly with Eneloops since I have other lights that do well with 14500.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 29, 2011)

dubliftment said:


> But the light gets pretty hot on max *and the low is much higher *than with Ni-MH cells.



That is the reason I passed on the D11.2. I love my EX11.2 on RCR123's though.


----------



## 2bits (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting. So the circuit in the D and EX are different. They aren't the same "broad voltage" driver. Good to know the EX handles 3+ volts better, but I really wish we could get that ability in the D11.


----------



## dubliftment (Jul 29, 2011)

2bits said:


> I really wish we could get that ability in the D11.


 
me too.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 29, 2011)

2bits said:


> Interesting. So the circuit in the D and EX are different. They aren't the same "broad voltage" driver. Good to know the EX handles 3+ volts better, but I really wish we could get that ability in the D11.



I am not sure what the difference in circuitry is between the two, but the EX11.2 keeps the nice low while putting out a much higher high on RCR123's/16340's. I have not experienced any heat problems with it either.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine fit 14500's fine. But pull way too high current, they draw around 2A fully charged, that will kill the led in not too long. Both of mine had incredibly low low modes too, well under 0.5 lumen. One was so low you could hardly tell it was on looking at the emitter unless it was dark. The lights always draw 50ma from the circuit even in standby for 30 seconds before going into 'inactivity' mode so however low the lowest mode is they will never be incredibly efficient. For example if the light is putting out 0.1 lumens and the XP-G needs 5ma for that then it will still draw 55ma, the efficiency difference between 1 lumen and 0.1 lumen in negligible, so I would be glad of a slightly higher lowest setting.

Actually, on one of mine I ran 14500 in it and burnt out the boost driver. It now won't run Ni-mh cells at all, and seems to run direct drive with a 14500, but it retains all the modes and the dimming function, it also draws 1.3A from a 4.2v cell now at max charge instad of 2A, so is safe to use with 14500's. I have one for each cell chamistry now, though the 14500 only one is more of a novelty (in my old D10 housing and modded with a 90+CRI XP-G).


----------



## Nescafe74 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all,
This is my first post here. I have plan to buy D11.2 for my EDC, have seen some pro and cons in this thread, so how is the current production, is they have fix the leak and other problem? Should I go buy it or better lookin for another one?

Thank You.


----------



## Lighteous (Aug 10, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> Mine fit 14500's fine. But pull way too high current, they draw around 2A fully charged, that will kill the led in not too long. Both of mine had incredibly low low modes too, well under 0.5 lumen. One was so low you could hardly tell it was on looking at the emitter unless it was dark. The lights always draw 50ma from the circuit even in standby for 30 seconds before going into 'inactivity' mode so however low the lowest mode is they will never be incredibly efficient. For example if the light is putting out 0.1 lumens and the XP-G needs 5ma for that then it will still draw 55ma, the efficiency difference between 1 lumen and 0.1 lumen in negligible, so I would be glad of a slightly higher lowest setting.
> 
> Actually, on one of mine I ran 14500 in it and burnt out the boost driver. It now won't run Ni-mh cells at all, and seems to run direct drive with a 14500, but it retains all the modes and the dimming function, it also draws 1.3A from a 4.2v cell now at max charge instad of 2A, so is safe to use with 14500's. I have one for each cell chamistry now, though the 14500 only one is more of a novelty (in my old D10 housing and modded with a 90+CRI XP-G).



I tried running a protected AW 14500 in my D11 (not D11.2) and found that it was too big to close all the way together. It did light up, however, but only on the brightest setting. It was VERY bright but got very hot in hurry. I ran it for a total of approx. 3 minutes. The 14500 cell took quite a while on the charger to reach full charge after that. That's the end of that experiment...


----------



## dubliftment (Aug 15, 2011)

Nescafe74 said:


> how is the current production, is they have fix the leak and other problem?


 
All I can say is: for me the D11.2 does at least the same as the "good old" D10, and my D11.2 sample is working flawlessy (including waterproofness). I just carried it on a 2-week-holiday and I am very satisfied. So if you like the D11.2 features, just take it.


----------



## Nescafe74 (Aug 15, 2011)

dubliftment said:


> All I can say is: for me the D11.2 does at least the same as the "good old" D10, and my D11.2 sample is working flawlessy (including waterproofness). I just carried it on a 2-week-holiday and I am very satisfied. So if you like the D11.2 features, just take it.


 
Thank You for the info


----------



## 2bits (Aug 15, 2011)

I picked up an EX11.2 a couple days ago. The large o-ring was tangled in the threads when I unscrewed it, meaning the o-ring was broken. The replacement oring took care of that. My AW16340's work fine, though the low is a bit higher than using primary 123's (~1lm). Still acceptably low, and the high is a little higher. Love the UI. Love the tint. Cool Nitecore-branded lanyard. Very small. Nice looking light with the stainless bezel and titanium clip (optional). Unless you have small hands, the cigar grip is best since the button is a little stiff. This is not a negative since it seems accidental activation is very unlikely. Button travel is short, so you won't get tired hands using it.

Three minor issues:
1. There are a few specs of dust behind the lens.
2. The piston pushes on a brass ring, and this ring feels less than smooth, like a lightly gritty scraping.
3. Mentioned broken o-ring.

Again, these are minor imperfections. Overall I'm happy with the light.


----------



## zorro (Aug 30, 2011)

HooNz said:


> In the last photo on the site for the D11-2 is a trit slot , in the one up from that is not a trit slot , Optional?
> 
> Paul.


 
Paul - From what I see on lightjunction, the tritium slot is optional on the D11.2. Does anyone know whether the slot is offered on the EX11.2? The D.11 has significantly lower high-end output.


----------



## okwchin (Sep 5, 2011)

zorro said:


> Paul - From what I see on lightjunction, the tritium slot is optional on the D11.2. Does anyone know whether the slot is offered on the EX11.2? The D.11 has significantly lower high-end output.


 
The EX11.2 I've seen slotted too.


----------



## bedazzLED (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, I've tried and tried to like these two lights but I have finally had enough. They have both been back and I have replacements. Although the battery drain is not the problem now, the lights are still just plain old flaky. The PD sometimes works, the shortcuts to hi/lo more often than not don't, sometimes turning it off actually turns it on to its lowest setting instead off, .....

I love my EX10 and D10, but I'll be stuffed if I'm going to spend any more time with these two lights. Nitecore is off the list for me now, even though these lights look good and are good when they work.


----------



## iPotential (Sep 6, 2011)

I purchased a Nitecore D11.2, however the piston is too high for the tail-stand and so it just rocks when you put it down! It's fine when you remove the piston, but with the piston in it's useless as a candle light.

I sent it back, but haven't heard anything - that's the last time I buy Nitecore from the LED TORCH SHOP.


----------



## Kletsou (Sep 12, 2011)

Feedback on my D11.2 which I EDC'd now for the past three months using Trustfire 14500 3.7v batteries.
Overall I am very pleased and have not experienced the problems others have mentioned in this thread. So if it is a case that I got a “lucky one” then I am pleased. Performance has been spot on and I must admit it took some practice getting used to the “quick” functions of the user interface. (I had to go back to the user manual twice just to reconfirm the functions & will probably revisit it again...)
Advice from a friend stating this is not a “Soft Toy” and when you activate functions “_do it as if you really mean to do it_” also helped with the function of the switch.
I have noticed continues use on max does create a fair amount of heat quickly. This is ok for me as it is not to a level where it has caused any concerns.....
I use it daily leaving the office to a parking lot a couple of block away and it has not failed me once. I also carry is as my primary on adventure bike trips and it has served me well so far
It has been winter here in South Africa (even here we get well into the minus degrees) and where I live it over 6000 feet above sea level. Our winters are very dry and the result is I have not been able to test how the light measures up to being water proof of moisture resistant.
My biggest complaint so far on the light is the anodizing looks more like a year EDC wear than 3 months worth of EDC wear.....:naughty:

:twothumbsMy recommendation – well worth the try!


----------



## Nescafe74 (Sep 15, 2011)

My D11.2 that I order from going gear just arrived yesterday, so far it works perfectly!


----------



## DHart (Sep 25, 2011)

As a huge fan of my two daily carry D10's, each running 14500, I am very attracted to the D11.2 and am truly dismayed at all the problems I'm reading about in this thread. 

I'm hoping as time progresses, that Nitecore addresses their lack-of-consistency performance issues and produces high unit-to-unit reliability. Had I not read of so many issues here, I would have ordered a D11.2 for sure, even though I don't really "need" one. 

I may still consider playing the D11.2 "lottery", but I just don't "need" one enough to do so.

My D10's and numerous other lights are performing wonderfully, so I'm going to sit tight for another 6 months to a year and see if Nitecore can ultimately produce consistent reliability with this model.


----------



## glock19er (Oct 14, 2011)

I received my new Nitecore Ex11.2 today from GoingGear. I noticed the light doesn't turn completely off. It has a super, super low and you can barely see the led on. I didn't notice it at first and I put it in my pocket and it got warm. I have to loosen the head to get the light to turn off. Sending it back to GG and I think Ill get another Quark. Probably what is causing all the battery drainage.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 14, 2011)

My D11.2 has suffered some glitches in the past. But, I finally noticed that the pill was actually quite loose. After taking it out and putting it back I've had no troubles. Knock on wood. Could it be that some of the problems these lights have had are just from incomplete assembly?

Geoff


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 14, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> My D11.2 has suffered some glitches in the past. But, I finally noticed that the pill was actually quite loose. After taking it out and putting it back I've had no troubles. Knock on wood. Could it be that some of the problems these lights have had are just from incomplete assembly?
> 
> Geoff



Great catch Geoff. That is a very interesting bit of info, and I'm glad you found it.


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 15, 2011)

Interesting. I had a similar experience with a D10 Hybrid (i.e. D10 with XP-E) - the pill was really loose, but after tightening it back in it works just fine. Had it 18 months and had no problems with it whatsoever.


----------



## glock19er (Oct 15, 2011)

Forgive my stupid question, but do you tighten it with your hand? Mine doesn't appear loose.


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 15, 2011)

If it's loose you would know about it. Mine actually moved (rotated) simply as a result of screwing the head and body together - taking it apart again to change the battery, you could see that it had moved.

For tightening, I think I used a pair of fine needle-nosed pliers on the central terminal post - being very careful not to apply any pressure to the various surface mounted chips on the PCB.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 15, 2011)

I tightened the pill just by using a toothpick in the slot of the springy contact ring. Just gently snugged it down.

Geoff


----------



## duro (Oct 16, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> Mine fit 14500's fine. But pull way too high current, they draw around 2A fully charged, that will kill the led in not too long. Both of mine had incredibly low low modes too, well under 0.5 lumen. One was so low you could hardly tell it was on looking at the emitter unless it was dark. The lights always draw 50ma from the circuit even in standby for 30 seconds before going into 'inactivity' mode so however low the lowest mode is they will never be incredibly efficient. For example if the light is putting out 0.1 lumens and the XP-G needs 5ma for that then it will still draw 55ma, the efficiency difference between 1 lumen and 0.1 lumen in negligible, so I would be glad of a slightly higher lowest setting.
> 
> Actually, on one of mine I ran 14500 in it and burnt out the boost driver. It now won't run Ni-mh cells at all, and seems to run direct drive with a 14500, but it retains all the modes and the dimming function, it also draws 1.3A from a 4.2v cell now at max charge instad of 2A, so is safe to use with 14500's. I have one for each cell chamistry now, though the 14500 only one is more of a novelty (in my old D10 housing and modded with a 90+CRI XP-G).



Why is it that when I use an AW 14500 the low mode seems like it's the high when using a nimh? Also, the low on my e11 is lower than my d11. According to specs it's supposed to be the other way around?

What the hell is up with that?


----------



## okwchin (Oct 17, 2011)

The driver is only regulated between 1.7 and 3.1 volts. Anything above and below that the torch runs un-regulated. So running a NiMH, your running way below regulation, so your not getting full brightness, while on any rechargeable lithium, your getting a HUGE direct drive current. So accordingly, max on NiMH is disappointing, while Min on Lithium rechargeable is crazy bright. 
The old D10 engine was regulated between 1.3 and 3.8 volts or something like that I vaguely recall from my testing. FAR more appropriate for the type of cells were using, and therefore produced far more predictable results. This D11.2 engine is just.. annoyingly lacking in key finishing elements of the design.


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Agreed, that's just bizarre - why would they change the driver ? Would have been much better simply to stick with the existing D10 (body shape and all). The only thing that _ever_ needed changing was to upgrade the LED to an XP-G and corresponding reflector.


----------



## michman (Oct 25, 2011)

Moonshadow said:


> Agreed, that's just bizarre - why would they change the driver ? Would have been much better simply to stick with the existing D10 (body shape and all). The only thing that _ever_ needed changing was to upgrade the LED to an XP-G and corresponding reflector.



Hmm.... Just to confirm that I am understanding this correctly: If I am to use Eneloop batteries in the D11.2, they will run largely unregulated, and will therefore give me a diminishing light source like a coin cell key chain light? IF this is true, then that really sucks. Hopefully I am misunderstanding this.

MM


----------



## vmspb (Nov 2, 2011)

Is anything known on the XM-L in further D11.2/EX11.2 issues? Neutral T5 would be just fine.


----------



## anomalyconcept (Nov 9, 2011)

michman said:


> Hmm.... Just to confirm that I am understanding this correctly: If I am to use Eneloop batteries in the D11.2, they will run largely unregulated, and will therefore give me a diminishing light source like a coin cell key chain light? IF this is true, then that really sucks. Hopefully I am misunderstanding this.
> 
> MM



Are you basing this on what okwchin posted?


okwchin said:


> The driver is only regulated between 1.7 and 3.1 volts. Anything above and below that the torch runs un-regulated. So running a NiMH, your running way below regulation, so your not getting full brightness, while on any rechargeable lithium, your getting a HUGE direct drive current. So accordingly, max on NiMH is disappointing, while Min on Lithium rechargeable is crazy bright.
> The old D10 engine was regulated between 1.3 and 3.8 volts or something like that I vaguely recall from my testing. FAR more appropriate for the type of cells were using, and therefore produced far more predictable results. This D11.2 engine is just.. annoyingly lacking in key finishing elements of the design.



I'm inclined to believe that that is for the EX11.2 due to the voltage; CR123a has a nominal voltage of 3V, which is right at the upper range. I stumbled across reports of the EX11.2 going into direct drive (i.e., not regulated) at 3.7V with RCRs. The numbers don't make sense for AA, since a normal alkaline is 1.5V, well under the supposed thresholds.

That said, The D11.2 probably retains the D11 circuit regulation thresholds which are supposed to be different than the D10.

Note: I don't have any of these lights (yet; D11.2 on its way) and these statements are based on what I've read on this forum. If I stumble across the sources I'll update this post with them.


----------



## michman (Nov 10, 2011)

anomalyconcept said:


> Are you basing this on what okwchin posted?
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to believe that that is for the EX11.2 due to the voltage; CR123a has a nominal voltage of 3V, which is right at the upper range. I stumbled across reports of the EX11.2 going into direct drive (i.e., not regulated) at 3.7V with RCRs. The numbers don't make sense for AA, since a normal alkaline is 1.5V, well under the supposed thresholds.
> ...



Thanks, I had based my assumption on what okwchin had posted. I have been using the D11.2, and have really come to like it. I am using it practically everywhere and am yet to burn through a battery after four days of use. Not a big fan with the amount of pressure that is required to ramp the light power up and down. I also wish that the light could remember the level that you had set it at as a medium setting instead of having to reset it after using the low or high shortcuts.


----------



## anomalyconcept (Nov 10, 2011)

What kind of batteries are you using? I intend to use eneloop AAs with them (~1900mAh).


----------



## Sammy_boy (Nov 11, 2011)

I got an EX11.2 yesterday, after some initial confusion on my part on shortcuts and switching modes I love the light and the UI. I've noticed that my low definitely seems lower than the specified 5 lumens? High seems to be as advertised still too, the low's not a problem, in fact it's nice to have a moonlight mode on the light. I'm running an unprotected RCR123 3.7v battery in it by the way. It's low seems slightly lower than the moonlight on my Quark 123 Tactical and is ideal for navigating the bedroom at night for nocturnal loo visits!

As I posted in another thread I did notice with a protected RCR123 the EX11.2 went straight onto the last used mode and the piston wouldn't work at all - no changing modes, turning the light off/on or shortcuts. The replies I got stated the battery was too large with the PCB in it and the spring would need trimming, bit reluctant to do that so running unprotected cells in it for now.


----------



## michman (Nov 11, 2011)

anomalyconcept said:


> What kind of batteries are you using? I intend to use eneloop AAs with them (~1900mAh).



I am using the Sanyo Eneloop. So far, so good. I have used daily for my night hikes through the woods on the same battery. The parasitic drain on mine does not seem to be nearly as bad as some have reported in the past.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 18, 2011)

I finally gave up on my D11.2. The glitches continued so I made a trade, with a fellow flashaholic's help, for another. And I'm glad I did. The new D11.2 works flawlessly. No misfires yet. Best of all the low level is now much lower. It's probably in the neighborhood of 0.1 lumens. In fact it is lower than my buddy's HDS. I'm surprised this is not being advertised, as it still says the low is 3 lumens. The great UI plus this new low level makes this an almost perfect single AA. We'll see if it continues to work right.

Geoff


----------



## moshow9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> I finally gave up on my D11.2. The glitches continued so I made a trade, with a fellow flashaholic's help, for another. And I'm glad I did. The new D11.2 works flawlessly. No misfires yet. Best of all the low level is now much lower. It's probably in the neighborhood of 0.1 lumens. In fact it is lower than my buddy's HDS. I'm surprised this is not being advertised, as it still says the low is 3 lumens. The great UI plus this new low level makes this an almost perfect single AA. We'll see if it continues to work right.
> 
> Geoff


I may be mistaken but I believe the stated low of the D11.2 is when running a 14500. At one point I owned a EX11.2. On a CR123a primary I got a low low (~.1) like you did and it surprised me. When I ran it with an RCR, the low didn't reach down as low when on a primary and was considerably brighter.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 18, 2011)

I've only tried this latest D11.2 on NiMH, NiZn, and 1.7v lithium. The lows appeared equally low. I'll be running Eneloops most of the time.

Geoff


----------



## coaking (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,
please check this image!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Regards


----------



## kreisler (Nov 20, 2011)

what the difference between T2 and T5 (except for color black vs grey)? both look like Klarus MiX 6


----------



## tobrien (Nov 28, 2011)

are there no beamshots of the D11.2 or or EX11.2 anywhere? I was considering picking up one of those, but not sure which one.


----------



## m1ke (Nov 29, 2011)

I got the EX11.2. I love the UI, but hate the occasional confused state the programming gets into. I've had to pull the battery to reset it a few times.


----------



## HooNz (Nov 29, 2011)

m1ke said:


> I got the EX11.2. I love the UI, but hate the occasional confused state the programming gets into. I've had to pull the battery to reset it a few times.



I got a D11 v1 , but after dismantling the head , and paying intense attention to how that ramping works physically/mechanically and then cleaning all sufaces with very fine wet and dry , then lubing , then making sure everything did not have any binding especially the ring and spring , not even the slightest bit , the DX has hardly ever played up since .

And no , i'm not a watch maker :wave:


----------



## m1ke (Nov 29, 2011)

HooNz said:


> I got a D11 v1 , but after dismantling the head , and paying intense attention to how that ramping works physically/mechanically and then cleaning all sufaces with very fine wet and dry , then lubing , then making sure everything did not have any binding especially the ring and spring , not even the slightest bit , the DX has hardly ever played up since .
> 
> And no , i'm not a watch maker :wave:


That's interesting, but not something I expect to have to do after receiving a new light!


----------



## duro (Nov 29, 2011)

So I'm still wondering, Nitecore states their d11's low is 3 lumens and their e11 low is 5 lumens. Why is it that my d11's low is brighter than my e11's low? I am using an eneloop for the d11 and a standard cr123 primary on the e11. 


If anyone can explain it, please do!

Thanks


----------



## m1ke (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't explain it, but the low in my Ex11.2 has to be way lower than advertised. It's much lower than my Titaner or my Preon Revo.


----------



## HooNz (Nov 30, 2011)

m1ke said:


> That's interesting, but not something I expect to have to do after receiving a new light!



Very true but what do you do? , send it back and maybe get the same , or give it a go and hopefully fix it , i chose the latter , but it is disapointing after paying out , just a bit of quality control , but have you noticed that particular issue is abundent and increasing on nearly all things made in all places no matter whats being told/said .

I like the D11 , size , output , but now i wish it had high cri and NO battery drain when off (the v1) , so to me , i fixxy the thing for them ...cheers


----------



## duro (Nov 30, 2011)

m1ke said:


> Can't explain it, but the low in my Ex11.2 has to be way lower than advertised. It's much lower than my Titaner or my Preon Revo.



Well then that makes two of us. I was beginning to think something was wrong with the circuitry.

On another note, nitecore's webpage for the d11 says it accepts a broad range of voltages including lithium ion batteries. Upon informing nitecore that my d11 gets really hot when using a 14500, they inform me not to use the battery if I want the light to last. So why would they advertise something on their website when in reality they advise not to use a lithium battery??


----------



## duro (Nov 30, 2011)

okwchin said it best. I love the light, but the 11.2 enging seems to be lacking in the correct regulation voltages.


----------



## m1ke (Nov 30, 2011)

duro said:


> Well then that makes two of us. I was beginning to think something was wrong with the circuitry.
> 
> On another note, nitecore's webpage for the d11 says it accepts a broad range of voltages including lithium ion batteries. Upon informing nitecore that my d11 gets really hot when using a 14500, they inform me not to use the battery if I want the light to last. So why would they advertise something on their website when in reality they advise not to use a lithium battery??


I think they're a bit of a mess. Mine came with packaging and instructions for EX11 (instead of 11.2).



duro said:


> okwchin said it best. I love the light, but the 11.2 enging seems to be lacking in the correct regulation voltages.


My problem is that I love the light, too. I haven't seen another one with the lock function (that doesn't cost the earth), which is an excellent feature.


----------



## manhairetis (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you think that lacking an AR coating on the lens would have any noticeable impact on performance?
Thank you.


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 28, 2011)

Just rec'd my EX11v2 today from a U.S. seller that starts with B .

It seems to be working correctly, but the low is so surprisingly low that I thought it wasn't working. The UI definitely takes a couple minutes to get used to.

Mine has a slotted piston, but has v2 marked on the opposite side from the model number, so hopefully it's got all the fixes the latest v2s do. Seems to be an awesome light, and the titanium clip makes it even cooler.


----------



## DHart (Dec 29, 2011)

Ardent D10 fan checking in here yet again. Sheesh.... what a train wreck the D11.2 seems to be. What the heck happened to Nitecore???? Have they willingly stepped off the deep end? How likely is anyone with an eye toward customer reviews to ever buy a Nitecore again? Sad state of affairs. I have two D10's that are my daily carry lights. I'd love to buy another Nitecore D.. Just waiting and hoping that Nitecore will finally deliver a well designed, reliable D11.x. Keeping my eye on this thread. Come on Nitecore.... do the right thing. You know how to do it. Just DO IT.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Dec 30, 2011)

DHart said:


> Ardent D10 fan checking in here yet again. Sheesh.... what a train wreck the D11.2 seems to be. What the heck happened to Nitecore???? Have they willingly stepped off the deep end? How likely is anyone with an eye toward customer reviews to ever buy a Nitecore again? Sad state of affairs. I have two D10's that are my daily carry lights. I'd love to buy another Nitecore D.. Just waiting and hoping that Nitecore will finally deliver a well designed, reliable D11.x. Keeping my eye on this thread. Come on Nitecore.... do the right thing. You know how to do it. Just DO IT.



I'm with you, DHart. I trust NiteCore is paying attention and will tighten up the QC for their next releases. NiteCore, you succeeded with the D10, now take us to the next level!


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 30, 2011)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I'm with you, DHart. I trust NiteCore is paying attention and will tighten up the QC for their next releases. NiteCore, you succeeded with the D10, now take us to the next level!



QQ- so I'm considering a D11.2 versus the D10 battery vampires. Are you saying I should wait? It seems I had good luck, at least thus far with my EX11.2.


----------



## m1ke (Dec 31, 2011)

jondotcom said:


> QQ- so I'm considering a D11.2 versus the D10 battery vampires. Are you saying I should wait? It seems I had good luck, at least thus far with my EX11.2.


Yeah, the EX11.2 isn't completely without issues, but I really like mine.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Dec 31, 2011)

jondotcom said:


> QQ- so I'm considering a D11.2 versus the D10 battery vampires. Are you saying I should wait? It seems I had good luck, at least thus far with my EX11.2.



Based on the feedback here on CPF, I personally think it's a gamble to buy a D11.1 at this point. I really want one, but I'm going to wait to see if NiteCore makes any improvements next year.


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 31, 2011)

m1ke said:


> Yeah, the EX11.2 isn't completely without issues, but I really like mine.



The only thing I notice after playing with mine quite a bit is that the ramping is not smooth with 16340 batteries (keeping a CR123 in it for now). Other than that, the light is awesome so far. The clip is the best I've experienced so far too... it's a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 31, 2011)

jondotcom said:


> The only thing I notice after playing with mine quite a bit is that the ramping is not smooth with 16340 batteries (keeping a CR123 in it for now). Other than that, the light is awesome so far. The clip is the best I've experienced so far too... it's a worthwhile upgrade.



Have you experienced switching to low when you actually need to switch it off instead?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm still very much liking my D11.2. It did take two tries to get a good one. Occasionally I'll also get low when turning off, but I think that's from lazy clicking. One slightly odd thing I've noticed is tarnishing of the switch button. I kind of like it.

Geoff


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 31, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> Have you experienced switching to low when you actually need to switch it off instead?



Nope, but I could see how that could happen since a quick double-click activates low. Since I'm still in the honeymoon phase with this light I do check it every time just to be safe .

Edit One Month later: Yeah, I do get it go to low now and then when turning off. I'm in the habit of checking it though.


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 3, 2012)

I received my D11.2 a few days ago.I would like to agree with the comments above, that the lowest low actually looks much lower than 3 lm and as a result it is esy to set the light at that power instead of switching it off.Other than that, the build quality is excellent in my example and I have not noticed the quality control issues mentioned by other users.


----------



## Myrakas (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Nitecore brand. I have D10 and was thinking about getting D11 as an upgrade, but after reading all problems listed in this therad... Well, I think I try another brand this time. Still, I hope Nitecore will recover from QC issues and produce another great 1AA light like D10 was.


----------



## hatman (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I'm with you, DHart. I trust NiteCore is paying attention and will tighten up the QC for their next releases. NiteCore, you succeeded with the D10, now take us to the next level!



Apparently they did -- it's just not the next level we all wanted.


----------



## Racer (Jan 3, 2012)

The D11.2 also looked very appealing to me, but I won't be buying it either. I think I will just pay 20 more bucks and get the V10A. Pity too, because on paper the D11.2 is exactly what I am looking for in an AA EDC. A rugged, ramping light with an indestructible switching mechanism. That doesn't seem to the case in practice. 

There's a whole lot of good competition in this space and no reason for someone like me to have to play the lottery to see if I get a good one. There's just too many other lights out there that I know for a fact I'll get a good light!

But someday maybe Nitecore will get its act together and I'll try the D12 or whatever the version they get right 100% of the time is. And then if it's good, I'll get the Exx version too


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 3, 2012)

Racer said:


> The D11.2 also looked very appealing to me, but I won't be buying it either. I think I will just pay 20 more bucks and get the V10A. Pity too, because on paper the D11.2 is exactly what I am looking for in an AA EDC. A rugged, ramping light with an indestructible switching mechanism. That doesn't seem to the case in practice.
> 
> There's a whole lot of good competition in this space and no reason for someone like me to have to play the lottery to see if I get a good one. There's just too many other lights out there that I know for a fact I'll get a good light!
> 
> But someday maybe Nitecore will get its act together and I'll try the D12 or whatever the version they get right 100% of the time is. And then if it's good, I'll get the Exx version too



I really want to pick up the D11.2 but still looking for a good deal or sale, as it seems those who have this one (and didn't get a lemon) are happy with it. The light really seems to be in a class of its own.

As far as the V10A/R, I just can't stomach it "yet"... maybe it's just a marketing thing for me. Sunwayman/Kia/Hyundai... the names alone gives it a stigma in my mind anyway.... yes I know it's an awesome product but it is nowhere enticing to me mechanically like the Nitecores.


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 4, 2012)

I have just noticed that the LED module is loosely screwed in the head of my new D11.2. I used a pair of needlenose pliers to tighten it, but great care must be taken in order not to damage the exposed electronics. I have contacted Nitecore about this issue, which I think has been reported by another CPF member too.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 4, 2012)

Can anyone comment on how smooth the ramping action is on their D11.2/EX11.2 using both standard AA/CR123A and 14500/16340 4.2V? Ramping is smooth using the 3.0v battery in my EX11.2, but it isn't smooth when running 16340. Just wonder if it's normal... otherwise my light seems perfect.


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 4, 2012)

jondotcom said:


> Can anyone comment on how smooth the ramping action is on their D11.2/EX11.2 using both standard AA/CR123A and 14500/16340 4.2V? Ramping is smooth using the 3.0v battery in my EX11.2, but it isn't smooth when running 16340. Just wonder if it's normal... otherwise my light seems perfect.


My only experience so far is with disposable lithium batteries, with which my D11.2 performs very well, the ramping is smooth and easy to adjust. I hope this helps.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. Somebody on another forum confirmed a slight jump around 50% when ramping with 16340 which is how I'd characterize mine...I'm glad it's normal


----------



## kzb (Jan 5, 2012)

I've a bit of christmas money left over and I'd like to update my EDC light. I want a 1AA compact light to replace my Cybalite Orion (which is still going strong BTW). So hopefully no bigger than that light, which is 96x20mm.

Either the Nitecore D11.2 or the EZ AA R5 look good in some ways. But I've some questions which hopefully you guys who own the things can resolve:

The D11.2 has a safety lock-out to prevent accidental switch on. This is an important feature in my view. Also it is said to run on Ni-MH, another important feature to me.

The EZ AA R5 apparently does not have these features according to the Nitecore website. Or does it?

The problem is that the EZ AA R5 is significantly less expensive here in the UK (£39.95) versus £49.95 for the D11.2, even tho the EZ AA R5 is brighter. I don't want to spend nearly £50 but I might spend £40, if it has the features I want. Can anyone help?


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 5, 2012)

Unfortunately after the first few days of trouble-free performance, the problems continue. After tightening the loose LED module the light started to behave funny, like switching to a lower level or flashing instead of switching off, not turning on at all, blinking once instead of turning on etc. Following the advice in an older post, I disassembled the body and found some dirt between the piston and the external shell. I washed them both with warm water and soap, dried and re-lubed them with Nitecore silicon grease. This seems to have solved the problem so far. But I must admit that this is not what you expect from a brand new $60 flashlight... I own 6 high quality flashlights and this is the only one that has had such issues.

EDIT: That's it, after all these efforts the light has now gone completely crazy. I have emailed Nitecore twice, I hope that I will receive an answer on Monday, but after what I have read here I am reluctant to post it to China for repair. I may throw it away and go for something else, like the Fenix LD10, Sunwayman V10 or Zebralight SC51. Any suggestions please?

Needless to say that it is highly unlikely to ever buy another Nitecore...


----------



## hatman (Jan 5, 2012)

manhairetis said:


> Unfortunately after the first few days of trouble-free performance, the problems continue. After tightening the loose LED module the light started to behave funny, like switching to a lower level or flashing instead of switching off, not turning on at all, blinking once instead of turning on etc. Following the advice in an older post, I disassembled the body and found some dirt between the piston and the external shell. I washed them both with warm water and soap, dried and re-lubed them with Nitecore silicon grease. This seems to have solved the problem so far. But I must admit that this is not what you expect from a brand new $60 flashlight... I own 6 high quality flashlights and this is the only one that has had such issues.



Thanks for the update.
I am lucky to have two D10s and had been doing a due diligence on these newer models. Sorry to hear about all the issues. I'll be holding onto my money for now.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 5, 2012)

kzb said:


> I've a bit of christmas money left over and I'd like to update my EDC light. I want a 1AA compact light to replace my Cybalite Orion (which is still going strong BTW). So hopefully no bigger than that light, which is 96x20mm.
> 
> Either the Nitecore D11.2 or the EZ AA R5 look good in some ways. But I've some questions which hopefully you guys who own the things can resolve:
> 
> ...



The EZ AA is a totally different animal and is turned on by tightening the head (no lockout). It's a twisty light and the operation is pretty simple. You tighten it to turn it on, and you set the brightness by a quick off and on which triggers ramping. Once it gets to your intended brightness, you turn it off, and that memorizes the brightness. The light continues to operate like a simple twisty/off-on unless you go into ramping and set a diff brightness.


----------



## Steve Cebu (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so glad I still have my D10 if the new D11.2's are having these problems. I found the best way to deal with battery drain on my 2008 D10 was to unscrew the tailcap a bit so that the rear switch becomes a momentary switch. That has saved my battery many times. A quick tightening and it's good to go.


----------



## DHart (Jan 5, 2012)

*Long live the venerable D10!*



Steve Cebu said:


> I am so glad I still have my D10 if the new D11.2's are having these problems.



Long live the venerable D10!


----------



## kzb (Jan 6, 2012)

jondotcom said:


> The EZ AA is a totally different animal and is turned on by tightening the head (no lockout). It's a twisty light and the operation is pretty simple. You tighten it to turn it on, and you set the brightness by a quick off and on which triggers ramping. Once it gets to your intended brightness, you turn it off, and that memorizes the brightness. The light continues to operate like a simple twisty/off-on unless you go into ramping and set a diff brightness.



OK thanks for the input. I don't think I'll be getting a Nitecore then, because the one with a lockout function is just too expensive ! Twisty switches -I'm afraid I have too many memories of my old 2AAA Maglite. Many times I got that out of my pocket to find the batteries flat. The pocket environment seems very prone to accidently switching on these twisty-head models. In the end I resorted to sticky tape around the head.

What about the Eagletac 1AA? Does that have a lockout and can it be used with NiMH?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 6, 2012)

i just got a D11 today from LJ and I can't get it to change brightness at all. I put in my 14500 AW and screw it on tight and it comes on what i'm assuming is max and stays on that. pressing the button doesn't do anything and it barely goes down. 

it's not a D11.2 either. 

help?

EDIT: never mind, it switches modes and stuff but I have to press the button with the force of two hands, any way to loosen this up and get easier switch action?


----------



## Thekapow (Jan 7, 2012)

tobrien said:


> i just got a D11 today from LJ and I can't get it to change brightness at all. I put in my 14500 AW and screw it on tight and it comes on what i'm assuming is max and stays on that. pressing the button doesn't do anything and it barely goes down.
> 
> it's not a D11.2 either.
> 
> ...



did you intentionally buy D11 (not D11.2)?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 7, 2012)

Thekapow said:


> did you intentionally buy D11 (not D11.2)?


yeah from lightjunction. I wanna install a trit into it (i have the slotted version)! 

the serial is D110something, so it's definitely an 11.


----------



## duro (Jan 7, 2012)

tobrien said:


> i just got a D11 today from LJ and I can't get it to change brightness at all. I put in my 14500 AW and screw it on tight and it comes on what i'm assuming is max and stays on that. pressing the button doesn't do anything and it barely goes down.
> 
> it's not a D11.2 either.




It's not the light, it's the battery. Remove the PCB from the battery and that should give the piston some travel. A regular AA, or Nimh battery is a non issue as well.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 8, 2012)

duro said:


> It's not the light, it's the battery. Remove the PCB from the battery and that should give the piston some travel. A regular AA, or Nimh battery is a non issue as well.


that did it, thanks! I assumed the PCB didn't have anything to do with it because it mentioned protected li-ions in the manual so i figured there'd be no issues


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 10, 2012)

I have emailed Nitecore's service twice about the severe issues with my D11.2's UI, and almost a week later there is still no reply. I am throwing it in the garbage and I have already ordered a Fenix LD10 to replace it. I am sorry I did not pay attention to the comments on this light here in CPF. Needless to say, I am done with Nitecore once and for all!!!


----------



## Dusterdude (Jan 10, 2012)

Be advised of the problems that I encountered with a brand new D11.2 R5

Product; Nitecore D11 V.2 R5 
Serial#; US9E0919 00157 
Problem; Out Of Box Failure. 
Description; The led flash's on and off, or the led ramps up and down, and sometimes it works.

The D11 V.2 R5 came with 6 manufacturing defects;

1. The floating contact ring is badly deformed. One end of the ring is protruding upward, ~4mm above the component side of the circuit board. 
2. The floating contact ring has a LARGE burr at each end, the ring can't move freely.
3. The spring inside the piston is deformed, it will compress on top of it's own loops.
4. Solder spatter located near the led, also found solder spatter on the component side of the PCB. 
5. Solder flux was never removed from the circuit board after soldering operations. 
6. The led is off center.

Inspection results; It is what it is.​


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 10, 2012)

Why don't you sell it? Tons of folks would buy it, even DOA.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jan 10, 2012)

manhairetis said:


> I have emailed Nitecore's service twice about the severe issues with my D11.2's UI, and almost a week later there is still no reply. I am throwing it in the garbage and I have already ordered a Fenix LD10 to replace it. I am sorry I did not pay attention to the comments on this light here in CPF. Needless to say, I am done with Nitecore once and for all!!!



PM sent.


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr. Shawn said:


> PM sent.


Excuse me, what does "PM" mean?


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jan 10, 2012)

Personal message. Check your inbox.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah they have issues, but mainly fixable. Even if you can't you can always sell it to someone else for them to fix it up.. If you don't end up selling it on soon then send me a PM and I'll take it off your hands, I've got the knack of repairing Nitecore PD lights now


----------



## Keylime (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

Newbie here. I've been doing research,wanting to pull the trigger on the D11.2(the direct drive cylinder fascinates me). Even with all the problems these lights seem to have, I'll probably still get one just because there's none like them. Sure appreciate all the information on this site.


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 13, 2012)

Nitecore has finally offered a replacement from the seller. I will think about it, I would not like to pay the shipping to and from USA (I reside in Greece) and probably have the same problems again.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 13, 2012)

Just tell them you are in Greece and bought from the USA, they will contact your local seller and allow you to do the exchange through them. That's what they did with me anyway.


----------



## manhairetis (Jan 13, 2012)

I have just made this arrangement, thank you very much!


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 13, 2012)

Good to hear it worked out ok. The PD line do have a few teething problems but all my experience with Nitecore CS has been above and beyond what I'd expect from anyone


----------



## deach (Jan 17, 2012)

May I ask where in the US are you guys ordering the D11.2's from??


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 17, 2012)

deach said:


> May I ask where in the US are you guys ordering the D11.2's from??



Bought my EX11.2 from BatteryJunction and my D11.2 from Aimkon Tactical. My D11.2 just arrived today . Google or check out cpfmarketplace for coupons. I had an issue with my first D11.2 and Aimkon swiftly took care of it!


----------



## computernut (Jan 20, 2012)

Has the D11.2 been discontinued? Seems like it's getting harder to find anywhere who has them in stock and Battery Junction says they've been discontinued. Is a D11.3 or a D12 on the horizon?


----------



## HIDblue (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got the lightly used D11 V2 from GG's garage sale...seems to work pretty well, but the piston is a lot stiffer than I expected.


----------



## Lonestar256 (Jan 30, 2012)

computernut said:


> Has the D11.2 been discontinued? Seems like it's getting harder to find anywhere who has them in stock and Battery Junction says they've been discontinued. Is a D11.3 or a D12 on the horizon?



I was wondering about the same thing. A friend of mine tried to order an EX11.2 from an online dealer in Germany. He got feedback that these lights or at least the EX11.2 has been discontinued. Does anybody know anything about it?
D11.3 or D12...  I like this idea


----------



## rawb (Feb 2, 2012)

Lonestar256 said:


> I was wondering about the same thing. A friend of mine tried to order an EX11.2 from an online dealer in Germany. He got feedback that these lights or at least the EX11.2 has been discontinued. Does anybody know anything about it?
> D11.3 or D12...  I like this idea



I ordered a Nitecore D11.2 on Feb 1 from Going Gear, and they told me the same thing:



> I apologize but we are currently out of the NiteCore D11.2's and will not be receiving more since they have been discontinued by NiteCore.



Funny thing is, I had ordered this as a quick fix while I wait for another nice small EDC light that I ordered but have to wait a while for available stock. Now, what's going to be the third choice...


----------



## Bugsy68 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is disturbing to hear! I bought two EX11v2's back in October and loved the size of them and beam they throw! Other than the occasional having to unscrew the battery to clear the "confused" state of the light they'd been pretty good with nearly everyday use. They seem pretty well built... 

A couple weeks ago one of them started eating up batteries when it wasn't in use -- it'd kill a new CR123 in a day. I emailed NiteCore and they said to return it to the point of purchase for repair / replacement. I sent it in and I'm waiting to get it back. If they've been discontinued I hope I don't have a problem.....  

I was actually thinking of picking up a DX11.2 but I think I'll wait on that now. Anyone have any suggestions for a similar light (that hasn't been discontinued)?


----------



## Lonestar256 (Feb 10, 2012)

I emailed Nitecore and asked if they discontinued D11.2 and EX11.2. Here's their answer:

Hello xxxxx,



We are still selling D11.2 & EX11.2


----------



## apagogeas (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm finally a happy owner of D11.2 (v2 printed with the rest of the text) and luckily I don't have any issues with it (although I was fully aware of possible problems before getting it). I have been looking for a graph demonstrating Wattage vs Voltage regulation or equivalent. I was able to find this for EX11.2 but nothing on D11.2. Does anyone know of such a graph or performed any tests on D11.2 over the voltage range this light is fully regulated?


----------



## Jakeyb (Mar 4, 2012)

I recently ordered a ex11.2 and upon arrival the light had very poor output and was very difficult to use. I sent it back and got another and this time the the light had great output but the modes were very difficult to use. Every time I would click it on or off, it would think I double clicked it or was holding the button down. It would not turn off it would go to low and if it was off and I tried to turn it on it would either go to strobe or lockout! I sent it back and exchanged it for a neutron 1c.


----------



## Nake (Mar 4, 2012)

Lonestar256 said:


> I emailed Nitecore and asked if they discontinued D11.2 and EX11.2. Here's their answer:
> 
> Hello xxxxx,
> 
> ...



Nitecore might still be selling them, but the distributors don't want them because they're getting tired of returns.


----------



## apagogeas (Mar 4, 2012)

I also contacted Nitecore for a W vs V graph. They said they don't have such information available. Quite dissapointing to get a response like that and the reason I asked that here. The least I would expect is the company to have such figures/graphs readily available. The light is lovely though, still works flawlessly.


----------



## Labradford (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a EX11 v.2 and it works perfectly. Learn how to press the piston, people.


----------



## netprince (Mar 4, 2012)

Labradford said:


> I have a EX11 v.2 and it works perfectly. Learn how to press the piston, people.



Do you mean to imply that the problems people are having are because they aren't pressing the piston correctly? That would mean the light is imperfect, negating the first half of your post. Just saying.


----------



## Ti²C (Mar 5, 2012)

is there a reliability poll about these lights ? i'd be curious about the results : i believe that the former nitecore's are more reliable than latest models..


----------



## sugibdg (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

Do you know the size of tritium vial fits for ex 11.2 slotted?

Thanks.


----------



## kzb (Mar 5, 2012)

Ti²C said:


> is there a reliability poll about these lights ? i'd be curious about the results : i believe that the former nitecore's are more reliable than latest models..



I got a D11.2 a few weeks back. I think it does what it says on the tin, it's just there are a LOT of button double-clicks, click and holds -all kinds of combinations to cope with. Also you have to push the button quite hard, and there is no recognisable "click" from the mechanism. Very easy to do the wrong thing by mistake.

So I think a lot of the difficulties people report might be because they've not been on the training course.

Aside from that, it's a great product. Very bright for a 1xAA, takes NiMH no problem.


----------



## LedTed (Mar 13, 2012)

I know that I'm late to the party ... but here is a picture of the LED.







For a larger version of this picture go to ...
https://picasaweb.google.com/100911105172410698860/FlashlightStuff#5719557302465814834


----------



## Romanko (Sep 28, 2013)

Are there any review with pictures and graphs of D11?


----------



## LightOnAHill (Sep 28, 2013)

holy resurrected thread, batman


----------

